# MAY/JUN 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for May and June 2WW Testers......Part 2 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Lirac,1 May,IVF, 
reikilisa,1 May,, 
Tiny <3,1 May,ICSI, 
LuuLuu,1 May,IVF, 
mango2512,1 May,IVF, 
swan17,3 May,ICSI, 
SamJ,4 May,IUI, 
Lilololo,4 May,IVF, 
mugglewump,4 May,IVF, 
KLC1969,4 May,ICSI, 
Tessie*,4 May,ICSI, 
gbaby2009,4 May,IVF, 
LizG,4 May,IVF, 
kerribluecat,5 May,ICSI, 
Northy,5 May,FET, 
Bree,5 May,IVF, 
Jilly02,5 May,IVF, 
crazychic,6 May,FET, 
ctm,7 May,ICSI, 
HelenFS,7 May,FET, 
AnnaofCumberland,8 May,IVF, 
Future Mummy,8 May,IVF, 
londonlottie,8 May,ICSI, 
loonymoon,8 May,IVF, 
kittypops,9 May,IVF, 
Sprog,10 May,ICSI, 
misstattoo,10 May,ICSI, 
pretty in pink,10 May,ICSI, 
xrachx,11 May,IVF, 
marylukie,11 May,ICSI, 
cherylfearfield,11 May,FET, 
MinMin,11 May,IVF, 
jerseyspuds,11 May,IVF, 
This time lucky,12 May,DE, 
susiecy,12 May,, 
Poppykit10,13 May,ICSI, 
Peanuts,13 May,ICSI, 
Angeljoy,13 May,, 
Suzie W,13 May,ICSI, 
♡ freckles23 ♡,13 May,ICSI, 
kerry1,13 May,IVF, 
babe2,14 May,IUI
LILJEWELS,14 May,ICSI
Loz_1982,14 May,ICSI, 
nicola1x,15 May,ICSI, 
sarahlou09,15 May,IVF, 
hopefullmummy,15 May,FET, 
kitten77,15 May,ICSI, 
Rho1,15 May,ICSI, 
helenff,15 May,IVF, 
Louise03,16 May,ICSI
Finlay,17 May,IUI, 
Elle74,17 May,ICSI, 
littleportion,18 May,FET, 
XchardonnayX,18 May,FET, 
mapamu,19 May,, 
ochayethenoo,19 May,IVF, 
Kat1974,19 May,FET, 
annie66,19 May,ICSI, 
Sweetpea,21 May,FET, 
jennybel,21 May,ICSI, 
cam101,22 May,ICSI, 
sarah9475,22 May,IVF, 
sunnieskies,22 May,IUI, 
hayley1312,22 May,FET
wheeldog,22 May,ICSI, 
Sweetpeas,22 May,ICSI, 
cheekychops,22 May,ICSI, 
moodymare,23 May,IVF, 
noddy1,24 May,ICSI, 
nickym,24 May,IVF, 
Mandyx,25 May,IVF, 
maddyboo,25 May,,
Robiloo,25 May,ICSI, 
Ju2006,25 May,FET, 
Nobby,26 May,IVF, 
cazzales,26 May,, 
crossfingers,27 May,, 
josiejo,28 May,ICSI, 
Pips1983,28 May,ICSI, 
LadyNoir,28 May,ICSI, 
hopeful07,28 May,FET, 
angx,28 May,FET, 
lornam41,29 May,FET, 
charlie61,29 May,FET, 
jane1604,29 May,ICSI, 
loopybud,29 May,ICSI, 
kezza27,29 May,, 
Mrs R,29 May,ICSI, 
susan_p,31 May,IVF, 
paws18,1 Jun,IUI
xxx lisa xxx,1 Jun,, 
heavenlyharry,1 Jun,IVF, 
cwsg,1 Jun,IVF, 
sian5038,1 Jun,IVF
jabber,1 Jun,IVF
KT22,3 Jun,OI
lottie73,3 Jun,,
Leaf,4 Jun,FET
katiecookie,4 Jun,,
penny5,4 Jun,ICSI
yeswecan,5 Jun,,
dl,5 Jun,ICSI
tink29,5 Jun,IVF
emma.b,6 Jun,ICSI
tillergirl,6 Jun,,
Nequila,6 Jun,ICSI
Tinkelbunny,6 Jun,, 
dottylotty,6 Jun,ICSI
SHERR,6 Jun,IVF
livity k,6 Jun,ICSI
Claire01,8 Jun,IVF
Claire09,8 Jun
owenl,8 Jun,ICSI
DRIVER225,8 Jun,ICSI
Hackers,8 Jun,ICSI
emsoph,9 Jun,,
melo,9 Jun,IVF
Eloise J,10 Jun,ICSI
nicstar79,10 Jun,ICSI
chloe99,12 Jun,,
Sammeee,12 Jun,IVF
fingersxed,12 Jun,ICSI
sarahf,Jun,FET
Openarms,Jun,IVF




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Laura* ~ oh, i'm really sorry hun.....i didn't realise how many dpt you are. Many hugs 

*Nicola* ~ so sad to see your news......gentle hugs 

*Hopefullmummy* ~ ever so sorry......many hugs and much luck for your future tx 

*Angeljoy*  Hope the blood test brings better news  

*Suzzie* ~ do you want me to pop you on the list? Lots of luck for tomorrow  

Sorry *Peanuts* ~ i missed you off yesterday so extra      for today 

*Jilly* ~ good luck today  

Lots of luck to everyone testing today       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hi girls.......
kerry good luck for your test, wish i'd held out a bit longer myself..... 
peanuts, good luck with the blood test hun, sending out big positive vibes!   
hopefullmummy, laura, nicola  ........    
jilly.....fingers crossed and praying all ok still  for you....

It was my 14th day from 2day et, i tested negative this morn so it looks like its the end of the line for me....no sign whatsoever of   perhaps its the cyclogest, i do have terrible headaches tho and thirst and feel teary, cant help thinking it was the cyclogest making me feel rotten, did any one else have these symptoms?  i feel terribly dissappointed , i have never prayed so hard and followed everthing meticuously,   and have rang the clinic for closure, we have decided that we will try again.
good luck to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Well today is OTD and still BFN for me  So I have immeadiatly booked in my next baseline scan for 4 weeks time.It 's the only way I can deal with it.God knows how I will be when the money runs out...or the time  I am very o.k though and looking ahead 

Best,best wishes to all of you testing today and please  let there be some BFP's

Bel
XXX

*Lizzy* I will be back in 6-7 weeks so please keep my seat warm


----------



## This time lucky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thank you for all the good wishes.  Have to get bloods done again tomorrow to check my levels are doubling.  

kitten77, Loz1982, nicola1x, hopefullmummy, freckles23 and poppykit10 - So sorry,   

Jilly02 - Good luck with your scan today.  Really hope that you get good results and can finally relax on holiday.


Lots of luck for anyone testing today.

xxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks for your well wishes - and hugs to everyone

full on blood 2day so defo all over. so its ended 4 days before test day again!!!! doh

good luck to every1


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

so sorry to read of the  , sending everyone  

good luck to everyone whose testing over the next few days  

my heads all over the place at the minute, i dont know what i feel, if its any different etc??  if i should be feeling anything !!!  I darent read too much

thinking of everyone, xx


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

All these BFNs are heartbreaking. I'm so sorry for you ladies, my thoughts are with you.  

Good luck to those of you who haven't tested yet! 

Many of you are getting your periods early so know it's all over before testing day - I was really, really afraid of this and was told that it's impossible because of the progesterone I'm taking, that I'll only know through the blood test. Confused now - any explanations from those of you who are more experienced?

I'm going completely mental. On Day 9pc now, I have Af-type and non-AF-type pains on and off and am extremely tired and quite down. I guess that's all normal. I try to keep positive, but what if it's too much to hope for to have it work on our first cycle? I know it's technically possible, but still... On the other hand I keep talking to my stomach asking my little embie to hang on in there. This is torture and I can't see that anything could possibly help. :-(

Joanna
x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey mapamu... have a hug while I'm here  

Firstly that's definitely not true about progesterone delaying your period until at least after the blood test.  At the end of my first cycle I started bleeding at 8 days past 3 day transfer (ie. 11dpo) and a good 4 days before my official test.  Because of that I requested my clinic to give me a higher dose of progesterone this time as I was terrified that the bleeding early would be stopping me from getting pg, if that makes sense...  

Basically the IVF tx messes up the body's natural ability to produce sufficient progesterone, hence our taking the pessaries.  For some people it staves off AF for more than two weeks, for others it comes sooner.  Advice from clinics is usually to continue taking the pessaries until OTD just in case it's implantation bleeding.

So sorry you're feeling down - it's completely normal and you're right in the thick of the 2ww and the mental torture of "am I/aren't I?".  You have a good chance of it working on your first cycle - mine didn't but we actually put back two 'better' embryos first time round and in theory stood a better chance that we did this time... but I'm 5 weeks today and still on cloud 9... 

Talking to your embie is brilliant, I did that A LOT (a bit too much, probably   ) but for some reason both DH and I were rooting for the little fellas even more than last time... think it's because they weren't as good quality as the first round and we just felt a bit sorry for them!  The things that helped me, this cycle when I thought things weren't going to work, were to start thinking about what we'd do next time.  I pottered on the internet looking up other clinics and thinking about possible options.  I decided that if it didn't work I'd focus on doing massive amounts of exercise and eating healthily over the summer to get myself in better shape.  And the morning before I got my BFP, I went out and bought a Zita West book about how to get pregnant and a giant book on hardcore yoga, thinking that it definitely hadn't worked.

Best of luck to you over the next few days... when's your test date?


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

londonlottie - thank you, I really needed that hug!

Hmmm... now i'll have to add checking for AF to my list of obsessions, great. I specifcally asked my doc about this, because it was on my list of Great Big Fears before we started. I just couldn't imagine it. Ah well.

I'm also telling myself that if it doesn't work then I'll devote myself to a healthy lifestyle (and losing weight) for a while. I started doing that before we started this cycle, but didn't lose nearly as much as I wanted to and I've gained it back anyway. I'm also telling myself that the next cycle will be a FET one so easier physically... at least I would imagine it would be.

I'm also telling myself that we have a good chance, the embie s of great quality, I don't have any health problems (we're doing this because DH had a vasectomy before he met me) and am at the perfect age (32). So maybe if  stay positive it'll work.

It's so tiring, isn't it? My dreams last night were about implantation bleeding, for heaven's sake. No wonder I don't feel rested!

I test on the 19th so on Tuesday. I'll only know in the evening though... I've been debating whether to test early and can't make up my mind.

Congratulations to you! Wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy. You must be a lovely person to still spend time on the 2ww board to help others. 

Sorry for the long post, I'm very self-pitying today. 

Joanna
xx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi, 

Just had 2 little embryos transferred today, a 2 cell and a 4 cell. Feeling high as a kite just now and looking forward to taking it easy. My official test date is 28th May so I am sure I will be driving myself mad before long.

Best of luck to those who are waiting and so sorry to those who have got BFN. Finally big congrats to all those BFPs


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

You'll never guess what - its only a BFP!   7th time luck for us!

I'm still in shock, so don't think I've taken it in yet.  Now on to 3ww until scan - this is going to be the longest 3 weeks of my life!   Just hoping and praying that this little beanie sticks as have been here twice before. 

Big hugs to everyone  , and thank you for helping to keep me sane on my journey so far.

Josie - try to keep that high as a kite feeling as long as possible, and try to enjoy being PUPO (prg until proven otherwise!)  Good luck   

Mapamu - I agree with lottie - lots of talking to embie over 2ww helped keen my a bit saner than normal!  Each of my 7 2ww's have been completely different,  one I bleed before and got a BFP, and 2 I didn't bleed and got BFN's, so unfortunately there's no standard symptoms or outcome!  Hope you don't go too  , big hugs   and good luck  

Poppy, Freckles, Nicky, Kitten - so sorry to hear about your BFN's, sending you all massive hugs   , its great to have a plan for the future, but please remember to take some time out to look after yourself after your loss.   

Jilly - any news hun?  Thinking of you     

Take care
Dxx


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

Peanuts congratulations on your   !!! I am so happy for you!! Best wishes for more waiting, I hope it goes quickly and the results are only positive.  

Joanna
xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Peanuts congratulations       
You really deserve this after so many attempts.Best wishes to you and take care of yourselves.

Bel
XXX


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh peanuts congrates hun...its so nice to hear that it has finally happened, and gives us 'long timers' some hope!  fantastic news


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

I'm so confused, had scan and they couldn't see anything apart from what appeared to maybe a blood clot on one of my ovaries. Beta test had gone up again to 797, 2days ago it was 648, so pregnancy not viable even if in the correct place. She also said lining was only 5mm thick now, so i have to stop all meds and see what happens.

They are hoping that it is not ectopic, but have given me all the info and said at the moment they can't see anything in the tubes so it not about to burst.

So we are still going on holiday and will deal with anything we need to over there.

I feel quite numb and quite worried as still no answers, I'm sad that it has gone this way, but at least the process worked if only pregnant for a short time.

At this moment in time i wish it hadn't worked and had been BFN, i know that probably sounds weird, but this has been so stressful, knowing I'm pregnant but not knowing what is going on with me and my body!

 to all with 

Jilly, x


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Peanut, many congratulations!!!    

Jilly - I am sorry honey.      What is going on  How come your level is still going up??  Maybe they just couldn't see?!  Are you still going to have your scan in the States?


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

big congrats peanuts, so pleased you got your  !!! 
jilly, hope everything works out ok for you hun and that they get to the bottom of it quickly,  sending you  

have booked my review in for mon, don't know what we'll do next its so expensive when your'e 40+ and not sure if we can stretch to the cost of another 6k so soon, also since i stopped the cyclogest following my neg test this morn i'm already getting the pink appearance of  so that seems definately show over for me.  

good luck to everyone..   

freckles xxxx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats Peanuts on your     So happy to hear you have got it after your long journey TTC

Jilly      hope they sort out whats going on soon XXX

Freckles     

Josie - congrats on being PUPO and welcome to the     2WW

Joanna - I also had period before test day on my last treatment so progesterone definitlel doesn't stop it - sorry to add to your worries but    you get a lovely BFP.

I have sore (.)(.) still and a kind of heaviness in uterus, also tired but thats probably just cos I'm doing so little and being lazy! Wish I could just sleep the whole 2WW away and also wish I could have a big glass of wine!! (I won't of course and will be so happy not to drink if we get BFP just 2WW sending me    )

Hi to everyone else

Sarah XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ochayethenoo (May 10, 2009)

Hi guys

Just to say that I think the game's up, started bleeding this morning following a few days of brownish / pink spotting. Timing pretty much the same as last attempt, although this time no where near as painful... Oh well, third time lucky?

All the best to everyone who's still waiting and wondering


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for everyone kind words, I'm so confused, why are levels still going up, ok not by the right amount but still going up, why haven't the fluctuated like it says with ectopic or incomplete m/c.

Should i stop meds or not?

So many unanswered questions, i knew it was too early to see something on the scan, but she found my tubes and nothing show up in them either and she had a good clear view.

I will still have to go for scan on holiday as it might show something that hasn't been seen today, unless of course my levels start to drop, then there will be no point.

Jilly, x


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

ochayethenoo - big    to you and dh. Take good care of yourself- I know how tough it can be


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Freckles* ~ oh i'm sorry hun....look after yourself 

*Bel* ~ i certainly will hun.....many, many hugs 

*Kitten* ~ really sorry AF arrived....sending hugs to you too 

*Ochayethenoo* ~ i'm sorry for your news too.....are you still bleeding now? 

*Jilly* ~ i'm at a loss what's going on......i can't imagine what you are going through. What does your clinic say about meds?

*Josiejo* ~ welcome to the thread...loads of luck to you   

*TTL* ~ good luck for fab levels tomorrow  

Hi *Nicky, Joanna, Londonlottie and Sarah* ~ hope you are all ok 

*Peanuts* ~ oh that's fantastic....congratulations 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## littleportion (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi All

Have been reading the posts and decided to say hi as no-one testing 18th May so thought I would fill the gap. 2nd attempt, using FET this time, 2 embies on board. Feeling hopeful at the moment  but worried that I am over analysing "symptoms" - constant visits to the loo and generally not feeling myself. Mentioned at work today that I was going to offer a reward and my boss immediately knew I was talking about the safe return of my brain. Cheeky kit!

Hope I make it to test day this time.

Kirsty


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Girls

What is going on with this board why are there so many BFNs

Freckles i am sorry hun it is so hard isnt it,I have started bleeding again tonight so i am going to do a test in the morning but i think it is game up for me too.    

Kitten -I am sorry hun take care of yourself this journey is so hard.

Ochayethenoo ~ i'm sorry for your news too

Jilly i dont know what is going on I am just praying it all works out for you   


Josiejo ~ welcome to the thread...loads of luck to you

TTL ~ good luck for your levels tomorrow I am keeping everything crossed for you  

Peanuts-Congratulations to you i am so happy for you i bet you are over the moon.

Everybody else good luck sorry to anyone i have missed.

Well for me I think it is game over as i have started bleeding again I am going to do a test in the morning but i am sure it is all over i will let you know in the morning.

Why is this journey so hard,I know there are alot of people who have tried more than me and still not suceeded,I am so fed up It will take us at leats another 3 months to save up and then i have only got 1 blast in the freezer and what are the chances of that surviving.I just want to hide away..why why why why

kerry xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Lizzy,

Not sure where i should post this question, i hope you can point me in the right direction.

My DP has been doing some reading up and is now convinced that i should have been given drugs before ED and for at least 12wks after bfp for autoimmunity. I have ME & FM and these were declared to 2 different Drs at our clinic, these are both classed as autoimmune conditions. So why were they not treated as this, which might explain what is going on now. He has done a lot of research into this and everything fits.

I wonder if anyone else has experienced autoimmune probs, treatment etc, has either of these conditions etc

Jilly, x


----------



## This time lucky (Mar 6, 2009)

Peanuts - Congratulations on your    

Jilly02 - So sorry that you are still having to deal with so much.   It is all very confusing.  I would still have a scan in the states if I was you.  My levels dropped slowly when I had an ectopic.  I really hope that it isn't one for you.    

kerry1 -    So sorry.  It is so hard to keep going through this and I wish that it wasn't so unfair for everyone.    that your blast is a fighter and you can have FET.   

Littleportion - Lots of luck.

Sending lots of   to everyone.

xx


----------



## Elle74 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey - guess what I bought this afternoon and then peed on this evening??

.... Look, I felt left out, all you naughty ladies talking about testing early, which had obviously never crossed my goody-two-shoes little mind, and you said they were cheap... Well not in the Superdrug I went to but yes I bought them and yes of course I tested as soon as I got home. I had my trigger shot of ovitrelle 2 weeks ago tonight, and ec 12 days ago, blasts back 7 days ago. And it was positive. Am not celebrating of course because I am 4 days from OTD and I know it can all change. From what I can gather the HCG should probably be gone by now, I think, but like others have said it's quite a buzz seeing the words "pregnant" even if I don't believe it yet. It's a first for me. Am not telling hubby - who is sat across the room - because he won't understand why I did it early when I know it's not reliable, and could be leftover HCG, so will wait till OTD before telling him anything, even if I test the day before and it's still good. He's away from Fri till Sun so he has to get off a plane Sun morning before I give him the official result. 

AAARRRGGGH. Sort of wish I hadn't done it now. Too late.

Thoughts to everyone,
Elle74


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry to all the bfn's today, life is pretty cruel sometimes.
Can't describe the emptyness i feel.

Jilly-   

Peanuts- congratulations hunny


----------



## Mandyx (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi girls

Like littleportion I have been reading the posts and decided to post. I am currently on my 2ww and test date is 25th May. I have taken the 2 weeks off work and am trying to relax and not obsess (easier said than done  )

I am so sorry about the girls that got BFN   

Congratulations to anyone who got BFP 

Good luck to the girls testing tomorrow   .   for lots of BFP.

Amandaxx

Elle74 - Congratulations!!!! I think I read somewhere that the HCG should be out of your system within 7 days. Your very bad!!!, How on earth are you going to keep from DH??


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Had call from clinic and its a def BFN for us.  I'm gutted, have spent most of evening drinking red wine and crying with dh...... I'll catch up with you all later. xx


----------



## Elle74 (Apr 17, 2009)

Mandyx, 
I've been googling away all evening about HCG levels, and most information suggests it will be gone by day 14 after the shot, but I'm also thinking that if the test is so sensitive it can detect levels 4 days before missed period, it could detect trace amounts left after the trigger. DH appears oblivious - I actually asked him earlier whether, if I happened to break and test early in the next couple of days, he wants to know or not, and he said no, wait till OTD, especially when he is away and can't be of any support. You think that me asking would have been a dead giveaway! Am planning to wait till maybe Fri morning and test again, although if it's not good I'll still have to go to work and that's rubbish.

Stomach felt a little odd today and last night, which is sort of what prompted me to test. Felt tight - but honestly that could be (TMI!) wind or bloating... or a result of the many chocolate bars I've eaten since not being allowed to do anything interesting.

Good luck to the much more controlled ones out there who have the good sense to wait until they are supposed to. You are better people than me.

Elle74 x


----------



## ochayethenoo (May 10, 2009)

Hi guys 

Thanks for all your hugs, much appreciated. Still having the AF symptoms unfortunately but will still do test on Monday as instructed by clinic... 

Decided not to sit in the house feeling sorry for ourselves so DH and I went out to a football match where we had the opportunity to have a shout at the referee to get rid of a bit of tension! 

Good luck to those testing in the next few days, fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

Woke up today with AF-like cramps and a bad stomach, which is something I usually get before AF comes... any chance it could also be a good sign?? Or maybe just stress?

I guess the last days are the worst so I'd better steel myself.

ochayethenoo - well done on leaving the house, very strong of you!

Elle74 - Oh I hope it sticks!!! Fingers crossed!

Angeljoy - I'm so sorry.  

Mandyx - enjoy being at home for a couple weeks!

Jilly - how horrible that you have to deal with this on top of the 'normal' stuff! Hang in there...

Everyone else, I'm sorry if I've missed you, each and every post touches me, it's just impossible to respond to everything. Especially when you're at work.  

Joanna
x


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Angel sorry to hear about your BFN    . 

Joanna - many ladies get AF pains before BFP so could be a good sign       

Elle - you are naughty    , but trigger should be out of your system completely by now so I   your result is right and stays the same. Congrats on your BFP

Jilly - don't know about immune issues but if you post on the peer support there will probably be someone who can help you.

Only day 5 of 13 day wait for me - how is time crawling so slowly? Getting a heavy sensation in uterus area which I keep thinking is AF on her way but trying to stay positive.  

    to everyone. Hoping for some lovely    from todays testers

Sarah

XXXXXX


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

hi Ladies


Well i tested this morning and it is   for me,I am so upset cant stop crying.

Going to ring the clinic and let them know and see when i can have my 1 frozen blast put back,it will be at least a couple of months as hubby redundant so need to save up.I am so      why doesnt it work i did everything this time 

Jilly hope you are ok  

sorry for the rant
kerryx


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Just wanted to say sorry to hear of the recent BFN's.  We had our 4th BFN  last weds and are devestated. We are determined that this is not going to beat us - we will have a family and we will be strong. Thinking of everyone in the same situation as us. Love Pip


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey All
Definite    for me I'm afraid. Bleeding started a few days ago, and was wishfully thinking it was implantation, but started properly yesterday, so progesterone definitely doesn't stave of the AF! my normal cycle is 31 - 34 days and feels like this ones going to be very very heavy!!

Am ringing clinic today to book follow up appointment and want to try again in middle of july, we will have to do egg share as get no funding and can't afford another cycle without the sharing, so will be back in July (hopefully they'll let us do it then and it isn't too soon)

good luck ladies and (unfortunately - but I mean that in a nice way) I'll prob be meeting some of you back here in a couple of months!!
Congrats to the BFP ers, sounds like there has actually been a couple in the last few days which is fantastic!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noddy1 (May 9, 2009)

Hi girls,

So sorry to hear your BFN's, so sad for you please try to stay positive for the future.  Good for you   s - you give us later May testers hope. No news here really, this 2ww is hard because you don't know if eggs are still there or not but i suppose thats all part of it!  Didn't end up going back to work today as DH took me out on a 'tester' trip to sainsburys(we know how to live it up!  ) last night, didn't make it past entrance as had strong twinges(prob wind -lol)so got scared and said got to go home - foodless! Bit of a wimp      i know but don't want to take any chances.  Still    for my test date 24th May (sorry to Lizzy, I put wrong date earlier - drugs making me dizzy on top of being dizzy  ).  A TMI coming up - I have noticed yellow discharge down below - Any1 else got this? Think this is normal? Don't know if can stop myself doing test a day early - naughty or normal! (If i don't find out before - pleeeeeease no   ).

Happy thoughts to you all.


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi

Just rang clinic to say i have done test and it said negative and they have told me to carry on with my meds and test again on monday.They said it may be too early...........I am so confused !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kerryxx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

mumoneday and rho - I   your dream will come true for you one day

Kerry    for your BFN and hope by Monday it has turned into a beautiful BFP. When did you have EC and ET?

Noddy - I had a small amount of similar discharge yesterday and wondered if it could be the cervial plug forming but couldn't find any info about when this develops. When is your OTD?

Nothing new from me today - just trying to distract myself from 2ww. Away to spend weekend with some friends in Leeds tomorrow so that will help and will take me out the house away from the peesticks!!

Sarah XXXXX


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello

I wonder if i can join you guys. We too are on the crazy 2ww after having FET on tues. 1 x grade 1.5 and 1x 2-2.5 transfered after failed icsi in feb.

Im sorry to hear of the BFNs girls, its truly devestating and i remember it well 

Many Many congrats to the BFPs   you girls must be over the moon.

And lots of luck to all the testers to come  

Look forwrd to getting to know you all

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Sarah 

I had egg collection on the 27th April and then had a 3 day transfer on the 30th April but the last time i got pregnant it was 4 weeks after transfer that my hcg started to rise so the clinic think it could be the same this time,I just hope so ,

kerryx


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

tested again yesterday still a BFN  have my follow up appointment at the clinic on Tuesday,  still no sign of AF no crams nothing ! good luck and lots of   to everyone else testing this month i will be back really soon 

                                                  marylukie xx


----------



## suzzie (Jul 24, 2008)

We tested today and got a    using a digital test which said 2-3 wks Pregnant. We are still in shock as had no symptoms except for a heavy feeling down below. 

Jill, sorry to hear about your sad news, you have been through a lot Hun.      

Sorry to everyone with a        its painfull it took us 14 years to get the rest we been waiting for.        

Love and hugs to all and good luck to all about to test.          and                its your turn next.

Love and hugs to all     

XXXX


----------



## cam101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Evening,

Really sorry about the BFN's have been following some of your stories of the cycle buddies boards, wish I had a big fairy godmother wand to make it all better.

Congratulations to all the BFP's

As for me, it has been a very long week (and it's not over yet). It has also been a very stressful week (at work) which hasn't helped. Lots of tears and funny tummy pains which i don't know what to make of.

Lots of love and hugs to everyone.xx


----------



## crossfingers (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,
I had 2 x 4 cell embies put back yesterday and so far feeling great, lower AF pains constantly but had that from day of EC.

Test date for me is the 27th which feel a life time away. Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test    

Jayne xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Angeljoy* ~ so sorry to see your news hun...many hugs 

*Rho* ~ there's been so much sad news this month.....i'm so sorry yours is a BFN too. Hugs and much luck for your next cycle 

*Pip* 

*Marylukie* ~  lots of luck for your follow up 

*Kerry* ~ everything crossed for Monday  

*Jilly*  how's everything with you? Have you tried here...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Hi *Kirsty* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck  at your boss!  

*Mandy, Hopeful and Jayne* ~ welcome to you all too.....happy chatting and loads of luck   

*Noddy* ~ all changed for you 

*Suzzie* ~ fab news....woohoooo! Congratulations 

Have a good day everyone,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## XchardonnayX (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, hope it is ok to join you.

I have been reading this thread for a while now and would like to congratulate all the BFP's and send lots of     for the BFN's.  

This is my 3rd cycle - 1 ICSI, 1 DET & this one (DFET)

I would like to ask for some advice please.  I had a 3 day transfer of 2 embryo's (8 cell & 11 cell) on 4th May.  I have had twinges, light AF pains, night sweats but no major AF pains.  My OTD is 18th May but I stupidly tested this morning and got a BFN.  

What are my chances this might change?  please be truthfull!!! 

I have felt really positive up until now but also trying to stay real so to lesson my disappointment when it ends up being another BFN.  

Chardonnay xxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

hI cHARDONAY

It may be too early ,Last time i got pregnant with IVF it took 4 weeks from transfer day to show on a clear blue digital.I have also just had a 3 day transfer of 2 10 cells now my official test day was the 13th but my clinic have told me because i am not bleeding i have to carry on with my meds till monday and test again and then have bloods done.

So the answer is yes you still could get a BFP ,never give up,
If i was you i would test again on monday and go from there you never know your little embies made have implanted late

Good luck i will keep everything crossed for you
       

Kerry xx


----------



## XchardonnayX (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Kerry for your reply.

The waiting drives me nuts  , really wish I hadn't tested, I have felt so different this cycle, I've had a metal taste in my mouth for 2 days now and last night I woke up with bad stomach pains and felt really hot so I'd just convinced myself it had worked.  

Good luck with your test on Monday, are you having any symptoms?

Chardonnay xxx


----------



## sarahlou09 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all it is a   for me   good luck to the rest of you.                  

Sarah x x


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Chardonnay

Yes i am getting lots of symptoms
1.hot sweats
2.feeling sick.
3.headaches.
4.feel so bloated.
5.massive boobs.

I could go on It is probably my period on its way knowing my luck.
We will see on Monday
  


Sarahlou09-I am so sorry you take care of yourself and dont give up


kerry


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Girls, do you mind if I join  
I'm due to test in 4 days after having blastocyst transfer in Cyprus and as you'll see I'm a bit of an oldie 

It's also our 4th attempt and getting really twitchy now!

We're still away on hols after tx so not getting on to FF as often as I'd like to, but trying to keep up and would like to wish you all, all the luck in the world    

Annie xxx


----------



## maddyboo (May 16, 2009)

Online






    Re: First Timer
« Reply #3 on: Today at 09:03 »    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hi , im a first timer , i had 15 eggs recovered may 4th this year and 11 fertilised and had 2 put bk 7th may , the others wernt sutible for freezing , im on my ninth day on the 2ww and god its killing me as they said to me i have 17 days to wait b4 the test on the 25th may !!! i have massive boobies and there very tender and iv been feeling a little sick at times but soon passes . im on pessories twice daily is this normal 

Tanya 
xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone.  Just thought I'd join you across here.

Had my ET today and now have a 8 cell and a 7 cell on board.    Test date is the 31st May.  The other embryos are not amazing but they'll take them to blasts for Monday and if they're any good, freeze them.  Just so frustrating when I started out with a huge 38 follicles and it gets down to only 2 decent embies. 

Congratulations to all those BFPs and huge hugs to the BFNs  
Susan
x


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi ladies,

do you mind if i join you? Im still trying to find the right thread - but im on my 2ww now (day 8, IUI on 8th of May) and going a bit mental with the waiting! this is my first round so not really sure waht to expect. Before basting i was injecting puregon - im pco and DH has poor SA.

Good luck everyone!!!!

sunnieskies


----------



## Elle74 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all 

Today is my OTD, and it's still a BFP (I've been naughtily testing since Weds). It doesn't feel real yet; it's just the next step in the journey, and I'm well aware that things might still not work out the way we want. I wanted to say thanks to everyone who has been willing to share their experiences; it's been quite hard to come on here with so many sad BFNs - I feel guilty that we got lucky first time, as there are so many people out there still struggling. But thank you all for everything you've shared, on this thread and this site - it has certainly helped keep me sane and if I was a religious person I would be praying for you all. But I'm not, so I'm sending you all hugs and thoughts and the strength to do whatever you need to do next. You are amazing people.

For those of you on here lucky enough to get a BFP like me - congratulations and good luck with the rest of your adventure too.

Elle74 xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Huge congratulations to you Elle       Don't feel guilty - enjoy every minute of it.  
Susan
x


----------



## Robiloo (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello,
I had ICSI.. and my two grade one, four cell embryos were put back in on thursday morning, i had none suitable for freezing.

This is my first attempt at IVF/ICSI with donor sperm, my partner is female.. and we tried home insems for a year previously, we're really hoping this work for us! because as you know it's all very expensive!

My test date is 28th... day 14 after ET.. who know's if i can hold out that long lol..

taking two cyclogest 400 a day... enjoyable huh!! but if its all for the greater good.. I have had really bad stomach pains, like AF pains and my breasts are sore, but I guess that's because of the cycloget, which really means its a no clue 2ww ahead  

good luck everyone still waiting for their result.


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

congratulations ellie!!! enjoy yourself hun, youdeserve it. well done 
sunnie


----------



## Mandyx (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi everyone

Congratulations ellie, I take it you told DH, did you tell him you tested early  . So pleased for both of you.

I am on DAY6 of 2ww, knew it would drag but didnt realise it would drag quite as much as it is!!!!!!

Good luck everyone   for lots of BFP

Amandaxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sarah* ~ i'm really sorry hun.....many hugs 

*Chardonnay* ~ welcome to the thread.....lots of luck for OTD tomorrow  

*Annie, Tanya, Susan, Sunnieskies and Robiloo* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all     

*Amanda* ~ hope the next week goes a bit quicker!!

*Kerry* ~ hope tomorrow brings good news  

*Littleportion* ~        for tomorrow too 

*Elle* ~ that's fab news.......congratulations 

It's quiet on here today....hope everyone's ok 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies, can i join you!!

I had ET on Wednesday with 2 grade 2 embies, 1 at 4 cell and 1 at 5 cell.  This is our 1st attempt at ICSI at Care Manchester.  OTD is 28 May.

Pippa xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi *Pippa* ~ welcome to you too 

Happy chatting and much luck for the 28th  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't believe that test day is tomorrow! I'm so scared!!! All symptoms have stopped bar a few twinges here and there... they make me think AF is coming of course... I actually feel fairly normal - I wake up rested and have good energy levels and everything. I get tired easily though... I can't believe all this guessing and second guessing will be over tomorrow. 

I'm sure many of you are feeling as crazy as I am, let's all try and hang in there...

Joanna
xx


----------



## Kat1974 (May 6, 2009)

Hi Joanna, Like you it's test day tomorrow - don't really feel any different now that have settled in with all of the medication apart from having a .5 degree termperature rise for 2 weeks now - don't know if it's good or bad! slight nausea and bloating did first response tests at the weekend and they were BFN but some how still feel quite positive - don;t know why. Very best of luck for you and sending you              

Kat


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Kat,
I'm trying to hard not to test early, but I don't know if I can stand it much longer!! I'm glad you feel positive - as well you should, since nothing is sure until that official test! The only symptom I have at the moment is a very sore throat, I wonder if it has anything todo with anything or if I'm getting sick!! That would be really, really bad luck though!!

Sending      to you too, best of luck tomorrow!!

Joanna


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

 


Hope I can join you all for my 2ww after DIUI. Had IUI on Sat morning and just been taking it easy for a few days. Lookin forward to getting to know you all over the next few weeks.

My OTD is 1st June.

Hi Lizzie can you add me on.

Good luck and lots of    to you all. 

Take Care
Paws 18
Xx


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

I need help!!! I totally caved and just tested a day early, I'm on Day 14 post-EC, and I have a faint line - is it possible that it'll turn into a negative tomorrow?? Can it just be from the drugs?? Sorry for the me post, but I'm totally freaking out!!!

Joanna
xx


----------



## hayley1312 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello everyone,  

Can i join in, I am on day 11 of 2ww and my OTD is 22nd May, only 4 more sleeps. I have had a medicated FET cycle after my 1st icsi last year ended in bio chem   but am feeling very positive this time (well most of the time lol). 

Sending you all     

Joanna i take it the hpt was positive which is fab, try to stay positive mabey your embie was a late implanter so thats why the line is faint. Give your clinic a ring hun see what they say.   for another BFP tomorow for you.

Hayley xx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi everyone


Just to update i did my test this morning and it is      

kerryx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

BFN for me, spotting started friday and full on bleeding since yesterday. Absoloutely gutted it didn't work especially as we had blasts put back. Not even got to test day again. Have money for one more go in a few months and am just buying the book about your body being baby friendly. I just can't understand WHY it didn't work. Everything was perfect      
  for everyone else to get beautiful BFP's and I will be thinking of you all XXXXXXXXXX

Sarah


----------



## wheeldog (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi all!

Please could I join you? My OTD is 22 May (ICSI). 

wheeldog
x


----------



## Sweetpeas (May 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, first time I have posted on here, only just found this page.  I am a newbie!!

God luck to everyone testing shortly - fingers crossed!!

I am 11 days in to 2ww - test this Friday - so nervous!!!

((((hugs)))) to everyone, this is our 4th attempt xxx


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

hugs to kerry and sarah. I'm so sorry for you both.


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

So sorry Sarah and Kerry     Life can be so unfair.  

Feeling quite disappointed today because at my ET on Saturday, the embryologist said she would phone today if they managed to get any of my other 10 embies to blasts.  There's been no phone call so guessing they didn't managed.  Makes me think that if the rest didn't make it, have the 2 which have been put back stopped developing too?

Also, really confused why I can have 38 follicles, have 11 eggs removed, 10 fertilise and we only end up with 2 good quality!  

Susan
x


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hello - stick me on this list too please. 
I'm ICSI and OTD is 28th May.

xx


----------



## KT22 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Guys!

Hope you dont mind me crashing but i have a few questions and i was wondering if any of you ladies would be able to help.
 
I am on the 2ww for my 5th time    its staring to send me a bit mad i think! 

What i was wondering is i am told to take 5000iu of pregnyl to trigger but i have heard of others taking 10000ui, so now i thinking is 5000 enough??
I also take 2500 two days after trigger and then another 2500 two days after that. This is supposed to act as lutenal support instead of the cyclogest, but im worried as after that i have no other support  

Also does any one have any tips or advise on anything else i can do this 2ww to help things along 

Sorry for butting in, and good luck all  

KT xxx

*fixed your smilies


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Can I join? also on FET,
OTD is 29th May oh god that seems so long away, does anyone test earlier, my period date is sunday comin, but transfer was only today.  do you think I can test early


----------



## ochayethenoo (May 10, 2009)

Hi guys

Just to say it's a definate BFN for me again... Will get a follow up appointment and go armed with questions gleaned from this very useful site. Thanks for all the support, it's really helped. 

DH and I booked a week in the sun yesterday which has cheered us up a wee bit, this time next week we'll be in sunny (hopefully!) Lanzarote!!!

Good luck to all still hanging in there!


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi all 
had ec on fri 
had et 2day 
test date is 1st june   
lets hope time flys n we can all help 
each other through these 2wks     
lisa xxx


----------



## Ju2006 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi there, can you add me to ur very very long list ! I am 7 days into my 2ww, i am slowly going   as every day is going soooooo slowly.  I know I am halfway but the 25th seems like a lifetime away !  To top it all I don't have any symptoms, but I never had that with dd.....so i am still none the wiser to if it will be a   or a  

Good luck to all those who are due to test soon !


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

to you ochayethenoo


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kerry* ~ i'm so sorry hun.....take care and many hugs 

*Sarah* ~ really sad to see your news too.....many gentle hugs 

*Ochayethenoo*  ever so sorry hun 

*Joanna, Annie and Kat* ~ lots of luck for tomorrow   

Hi *Paws, Hayley, Wheeldog, Sweetpeas, LadyNoir, KT, Lorna, Ju and Lisa* ~ welcome to the thread......fab to have you all on here, lots of luck         

*Kt* ~ i fixed your smilies, they didn't work for some reason. Somettimes people have a lower dose so I wouldn't worry too much 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Ju2006 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lizzy - thanks for adding me can you change me tho from IVF to FET, cheers !


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry Ju....all done hun  x


----------



## littleportion (Apr 26, 2009)

Tested yesterday. BFN again. Gutted   

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

So sorry to read your news littleportion     

love Pip


----------



## Kat1974 (May 6, 2009)

Hi All just to let you know I'm   today Joanna - I'm really pleased you have faint positive everything is crossed for you today on getting a strong   let us know how you do. Ochaythenoo really sorry to hear your news too and sending you big       Well I guess it's onto round 5 for DH and me am at work today trying to get through as we go away tomorrow for a long weekend, DH just sent an email saying how much he loves me which has just tipped me over the edge slightly but it's good to know he's always there for me. Thanks to you all for your support maybe will see you again soon on the new 2WW board. Good luck to all of you. 

Kat
x


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

littleportion - so sorry to hear your news    

Oh Kat, I'm so sorry... You're in my thoughts, take care of yourself, although sounds like your hubby will do that for you anyway. use your long weekend for lots of rest, my best wishes to you.    

Joanna
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kat* ~ i'm sorry hun....sad news. Take care of yourself, your DH sounds like a real star 

*Littleportion* ~ i'm sorry your news wasn't good too....many hugs 

*Joanna* ~    are you having a blood test today?

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

Lizzy - yes, I am, at 1.45 but I won't have the results until about 10pm so will let you all know tomorrow! So scared!!!

Joanna
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Arghhh.......what a wait!!!

Good luck hun                               

xxx


----------



## Kat1974 (May 6, 2009)

Hi Joanna  (and Lizzie) thanks for your thoughts and   - very best of luck everything's crossed for you and I'm   for a big fat positive the 2ww ladies need lots more of them on the board and I really hope you are one of them   to you 
Kat
x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello

Girls Im so so sorry to hear the BFNs.   

Lizzy sorry ive not updated my info ..........I had FET on 12th May and so am on day 8 today.....nervous as this is when i started to bleed last time   . Hoping the gestone will keep AF away. I test on 28th ( i know its a 16 day wait).....think i might break before though   

Joanna best of luck for your blood results hon    

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi all big hugs 2 those that av ad bfn     


just a lil question 4 u if any of u could help me with  

et was yesterday midday but this morn ad slight af pains   
my last period was while dr 2nd wk of april    
as any1else ad em ??
is this normal 
any advice would be helpfull 
many thanks 
lisa xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Lisa

Did you have EC ? or FET?

I had a lot of pains similar to AF on my full cycle and i thought this was due to EC, however this is a FET for me this time round and whilst they are not as bad ive had similar pains since FET last tues.
Some people get them and others dont - Its so anxiety provoking as it feels like AF pains. 
My friend is 7 weeks pregnant and she was telling me last night that she has had AF pains alot

Hope this helps to reassure you

Good luck 

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks *Hopeful* 

*Lisa* ~ have a look here...

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

xxx


----------



## noddy1 (May 9, 2009)

Hi ladies,

On a day 11 now and also have had pains like AF and also (This bit was very scary ) had a tiny bit of blood stuff in knicker check yesterday. Was at worked at the time, tried to be brave (didn't want a scene) but the tears refused to stop (so scene happened ) got sent home. Rang clinic who said the could be's (implantation etc).  But it was verrrrry scary and now can't stop myself being on ridiculous knicker watch (this 2ww certainly sends you ).  No more Brown stuff to report but i know it could still come.

Got to do a positive dance (saw it on a bfp so hoping it will bring us luck)!  Here goes for all of us -
        POSITIVE THINKING!


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> *BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults


Thanks for that link, I feel so much better after reading that. I had a total meltdown last night as I have been getting AF type aches and so snappy. Trying to think of things to do to keep my mind busy but keep finding myself googling for early pregnancy signs lol


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Only had my ET on Friday and am already getting so restless on this 2ww. Should really be used to it by now but it doesn't get any easier! 

Talking about AF pains - I've had all sorts on each of my different cycles.  It's never the same twice so I wouldn't look too much into anything.  Easier said than done, I know!  

Not much to report here. Went to work, shouted at teenagers, came home to find DH lounging about watching TV with the tea not started.  I'm starving and he's had the day off!  

Reports to finish writing for tomorrow so that's tonights exciting job! 

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks all    
only in2 day 1 post et (et yest) n worryin already   

love 2 all n lets hope time flys ay


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hopeful07 said:


> Hey Lisa
> 
> Did you have EC ? or FET?
> 
> ...


ad ec fri & et mon
just used 2 avin af pains then comin on    
dont want it 2 happen now though      

cheers for the info
many thanks n big  4 u hopin u feel better soon


----------



## jennybel (Jan 21, 2009)

Been doing my best, but just could not help it, DH was out last night and I did a test. OMG it was positive (and it was not an early one either) did another two this morning and both positive again. Its my birthday tomorrow - what a present!!! Not due to test until Thursday at 3pm! Lets hope this one sticks around.

Good luck to all testing this week.

Jen xx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

well done u sneaky thing lol lol lol


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> Thanks *Hopeful*
> 
> *Lisa* ~ have a look here...
> 
> ...


really gr8 help n a gd read 
many thanks 
lisa xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies wondering if i can join?  On 2ww from FET, so far i'm 7dpt and test on 29th (grrrr clinic makes us test 16dpt   )


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Charlie61, looks like we're testing on same day    ^reeiki^
Although I'm only 1dpt, cant get my head round timings at all, mines seem to be different from everyone elses including my own calculation, DH says we have to trust the clinic they know what they are doing suppose they do.
I did question timings but have been assured Monday was the right day for transfer, maybe it's just me over anaylising everyti=hing and going   .
xxx


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

Tested officially yesterday and it's a lovely   for me!!!! I'm happy, but I don't think I quite believe it yet...

I'm having more bloodwork done on Friday - apparently it's standard procedure, to make sure that the hormones are doubling at the correct pace? The doc said my levels were a tiny bit lower than what he's expect, but I hope that it's because the embryo implanted late or something... Oh I hope it doesn't disappear now!! There's always something to worry about anyway, eh?

I still have AF like cramping, though mild, and I understand that's also normal.

Good luck to all of you still testing!!!     and thanks for the support - I don't think I could have survived this without you all.

Joanna
xx


----------



## hayley1312 (Sep 17, 2008)

OTD friday but did a test this morning day 12....BFN..... 

Im heartbroken, realy thought it had worked.

Good luck to the rest of you xx

Hayley xx


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

Hayley - that can still change, I think? My doc wouldn't trust my Day 14 HPT even... And even Day 15 was really faint... I'd wait a couple days and try again. Take care of yourself    

Joanna
xx


----------



## noddy1 (May 9, 2009)

Hi,
Sorry to put a downer on this thread (wish i had positive news for you) but not good news from me. Tmi coming up - had a tiny bit brown stuff 2 days ago so was scared but was wishing it was implantation then nothing yesterday but this morning full on blood so in my heart of hearts know that this try is over for me now . I'm sure will have another go but today very down and not sure as found the 2ww the hardest thing ever (the injections etc not too bad) also found out I'm a poor responder so doesn't make me really positive for future. Sorry to be so negative - having a bad day (I'm sure be better in few days/weeks).

Sorry for the others in same situation as me - looks like quite a few people get there in the end so that gives us hope for the future.

Congratulations to the positives.

Very BEST of luck to everyone else on 2ww. (Special mention to Charlie61 - Hi and good luck, you left a nice message for me on another thread and i never got round to saying Thankyou so i am now.  Hoping there is good news coming from Ocean Suite soon , there a nice bunch down there aren't they).

xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Lornam - Wow that does seem like an early test althogh i know some clinics test 12dpt, i can never understand why diff clinics use diff protocols    Did you have a day2, day3 or blast transfer as that sometimes makes a difference.

Mapamu -        fantastic news!!

Noddy - so sorry it wasnt to be this time, take some time out to get over it and ake care of yourself.  The 2ww really is torture and doesnt get any easier i'm afraid but hopefully it will all be worth it some day.  Try not to get too dispondant, even if you are a poor responder there are other drugs they can try and there are loads of PR on here that have gone on to have healthy pg and babies


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Mapamu - huge congratulations!!  I had a good feeling for you  

Hugs to those with negative results.  Noddy, I can completely understand how you might not want to go again.  I found the 2ww of my first cycle absolutely excruciating - I honestly think I went a bit mad.  This time round, maybe because I knew what to expect, it didn't seem so bad.  I also decided to focus on doing tons of meditation, reading about relaxation techniques and putting them to good use - and it really seemed to make a difference to me.  I think I had lower expectations this time too, for some reason.


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations Mapamu so pleased for you  
Charlie61: know what you mean you would think that clinics would be more or less standardised, they were 3day embbies.  My biggest issue is that they were transferred too late 6 days before normal AF due  
Had a wee hicup this morning, went to do pregnyl injection and the voil shattered, phoned clinic to be told it was just an added extra but going by my bloods prob not necessary so not to worry - duh - that all I do just now!! after alot of toing oand froing I am heading through later to get another one, think would go mad if I got a BFN and hadn't done the injection.

Good luck to everyone testing today will keep my fingers crossed for you all.

xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Congratulations Mapamu.  Excellent news!  
As usual, big hugs to those needing them.  
Been having some strange aches and cramps today so hoping it's a good sign that my wee embies are implanting.   Feeling quite teary again because I don't know if I can face moving onto IVF cycle number 5.  

Off to make the tea
Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Noddy* ~ oh i'm sorry to see your news 

*Hayley* ~ i'd definately leave it a couple more days hun.....everything crossed it turns around for you  

*Charlie* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck  

*Jen* ~ congratulations....fab birthday pressie!! 

*Joanna* ~ congratulations hun.......bet you'll have fab levels Friday 

Take care everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi girls

Just to let you know,I went to see Mr A today he is brilliant.

My last go was a fresh transfer and they froze 1 blast so my next go which he has said i can start from my june period will be a blast FET.Last time i was on prenisolone 25mg but he said everything is fine my eggs are fine,embryos etc I had 2x 4-4 which he said is fantastic.They only froze 1 blast but he did say that they have changed all the rules etc and they are only freezing the best of the best so i just hope my blast comes through the freeze ok.
He thinks i have got immune issues so this time he has said i am going on,Dexamethasone (steriod) clexane and aspirin he thinks it is something to do with my clotting issues

We will need to save up though as the clexane is £5 per day  and you take it for the full 36ish weeks if you get a positive result.

If it doesnt work with the blast then my next go will be a full fresh cycle and he did mention IVIG .

The only way i can cope is i need to know what and when things are happening and i always try to plan my next go as it is the only way i can cope.
I feel alot better today now i have seen Mr A he is so nice if anyone can make this work for me he can and he is always willing to try new things.

Hope you are ok 
kerry xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

I had my EC on Fri 15th May ET on Monday 18th May and test day is Fri29th.

By Tuesday I was feeling much better hardly sore at all but today I have woke up with pain in right ovary, it has eased off a bit as the day went on I've also felt a bit queezy a couple of times today too. I am also trying to decide if I am more bloated or not too. Anyone else feel like this? Is this just me analysing everything? I cant remember if this is what I felt last time.

Only a few days in and starting to go loopy already


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi jane 1604
i 2 ad ec on fri 15th may n et on mon 18th may    snap  
yeah im feelin less adhy from the ec but since et ive ad slight af pain n bit bloated 2 
spoke 2 my nurse n she said all normal feelins n not 2 worry 

i test on the mon 1st june strange ur testin 3days earlier  lucky u   

take care hun 
lisa xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Monday seems to have been a busy day for transfers  
Hopefully that's a good sign -sure it is
fingers crossed for all   and lets keep each other sane through this


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

OK ladies so I have tested a day early - its a long story as to why hubby encouraged me to (has to do with accommodation requirements, apartments being reallocated by our student college as i type. of all the reasons!! but i was very good at convincing him we could not do it more than one day early. lol)

Im really confused now - I know it is possible to get a false positive if you test early because of the hcg injection. I had the shot exactly 2 weeks ago and basted on friday 8th and the clinic told me to test tomorrow, frr 22nd. So I got a positive result - but could that change i just cant believe it could be true.

Ayway, I have used a boots test but i realised i have thrown out the instrutions. lol. had to do some googling to be able to interpret the results. lol. but its definately a cross, though it is a little faint. 

now i am going to spend the next 4 days retesting. what do you think - how likely is it that this is a false positive?Huh?Huh?

confused, sunnie.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

sorry had to skip on and reply to you sunnie...I would say the hcg is well out of your system by now, i believe it takes a max of 10 days..so i think its congratulations hun..enjoy xxx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Hi everyone...

I had FET in Madrid yesterday. I'm testing on 4 June, which is ages - 15 days. 

The clinic's top consultant happened to be on duty and did the transfer, which was nice. Anyway, he said 'Do everything as normal. There's no need to rest. Just don't do any vigorous exercise like running or gym or anything bouncy - go for a walk instead.'

Shall have a bit of a rest when I can anyway - I'm tired and DH is exhausted!

Good luck to all getting near the time and on knicker watch.

xxxLeaf


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Haven't contributed to thread much as had ICSI in Northern Cyprus through Jinemed (Istanbul) and still away on holiday, but just wanted to add a  

We're chuffed to bits - although we know we've got an awful long way to go yet, but maybe there's hope for us oldies yet eh

Annie xxx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Hooray! Congrats, Annie! Yes, good news for us oldies.

xxxLeaf


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Annie thats great news    

Leaf Im already on knicker watch   I know torturing my self  

Sunnie I would say if your only a day early it probably is really a positive.

Lisa are you doing a home test? I have to go for a blood test, dont know if thats why its earlier our clinic seem to do it 2 weeks from EC.

Feeling much better today pain in my ovary has gone and not so bloated. Went back to work today and was ok


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Woo hoo!!!!! Congratulations Annie  Love hearing positive outcomes on here.  Gives us all hope.

Can't stop.  At work and anyone could walk in at any time!
Susan
x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

jane1604 said:


> Lisa are you doing a home test? I have to go for a blood test, dont know if thats why its earlier our clinic seem to do it 2 weeks from EC.
> 
> Feeling much better today pain in my ovary has gone and not so bloated. Went back to work today and was ok


no test at home   gonna b gd n just wait 4 the test day n get it done at the clinic   
ours must b 2wks after et   oh well gd luck anyway hun


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi 

I just wanted to join this thread.

I have had ET today. x2 grade 1/2, 8 cell put back in their right place. We have named then Ethan and Eden! The embryologist said that we should talk to them as it really helps!!!!  

Test day is 1st June, only a week Monday.


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for your messages lobbylu & jane – we are cautiously positive, will retest in the morning. Amazing!

Annie – congratulations! Well done and good luck for a smooth 9 months. 

Heavenlyharry im gonna follow your advice and talk to my little (day early) BFP and hope that s/he sticks!

Big hugs to those who have not got the news they are dreaming for yet. 

Good luck everyone,

Sunnie


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, can I join in?  I had my transfer last Friday, so my test date is the 29th.  I was feeling bloated the first 3 days, but now I'm scarily feeling very 'normal'.

Congratulations Sunnie and Annie - you must be over the moon  

I think I test the same day as Jane and Charlie.  

I hope that everyone on the 2 ww gets the positive result we all deserve!


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Loopy I've been feeling kind of normal today too. So 1 week in only 1 week to go.

Sunnie hope your test goes ok, are you getting a blood test.

Battery running out so best log off


----------



## cwsg (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,

I'm now moving to this thread. Had ET today and test day June 1st.

2 grade 2 embies on board and so far 1 frozen, find out on monday how the other 5 are doing.

really tired now, after ET and two accupuncture treatments today.

Cwsg


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome Loopybud.   Good luck to you  

Well done on your ET Cwsg.   Good that you've got at least 1 frozen too (not that you'll need them!   ) I didn't get any frosties again so counting on these ones working.

Hi to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## wheeldog (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi all,

Sadly it is a BFN for me this morning. It's really sad to look at all the BFNs on the list. Good luck to those about to test. 

wheeldog
x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

so sorry to hear of the BFNs . Wheeldog i know what you mena looking at the BFNs on the list take care hon  

Congrats to the BFPs  

Ive been really naughty this morning and tetsed   . I had some yucky brown/pink discharge day 9 and 10 which thought was AF coming as happened last time. we are 11dpFET so no trigger - got a faint positive and am praying stays and gets stronger   and AF stays away.

Good luck to all those testing today

Love hopeful xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wheeldog - sorry to hear your news,   so unfair isn't it. xx

Hopeful07 - keeping my fingers crossed that the faint line just gets stronger and stronger   , I keep thinking shall I test early but if i do then it would need to be this sunday as start work at 8 all next week and don't think I could cope going into work if it was a BFN. but thinking sunday far too early! oh what to do  

good luck everyon else - keeping everything crossed for todays testers  

thoughts with anyone with BFNs


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news Wheeldog   Look after yourself and DH.  

Hopeful07 - looking good for you so far.  Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.  

Still so long to go before I test on the 31st May.  Time seems to have stopped moving!  
Susan
x


----------



## moodymare (May 6, 2009)

Hey - testing tomorrow, but I know its over. My stupid, useless body....

Good luck to all those still waiting to find out.

xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Moodymare - please don't blame yourself. There's nothing useless about what we're all going through.  If anything, we're braver and have so much more guts than many other people.  

Susan
x


----------



## cam101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi ladies

     

Really pleased, never thought I would see that little blue cross!! Have been out today and bought several others test just to double check...........silly i know but had to be done!

Really sorry for the BFN's hope you don't give up stay strong

Congratulations to all the BFP's

Wishing you all lots of love and luck, have a lovely restful weekend. XX


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Moodymare - i can sympathise as i'm feeling pretty negative too and feel like it hasnt worked and this  is my 2nd time    Its such a   thing IF, i feel like i might never be a mummy    When do you test hun?


----------



## Sweetpeas (May 17, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG is that I have been saying alllllll day today

we got a [fly]*BFP BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!!!*[/fly]   

this was our 4th ICSI attempt so ladies do not give up    to all of you.

  for all of you testing soon hang on in there xxxxxx

still cant believe it i am in shock!


----------



## moodymare (May 6, 2009)

Charlie61 - I'm due to test tomorrow but full on AF today complete with bags of Period Pain just as a additional kick in the N*ts.  

I imagine I'll chill out a bit soon, but this evening I'm telling hubby he ought to go find someone to have the baby that he deserves. He'd make a smashing dad. Why should he be stuck with me?

It's my first time IVF but I always thought " its not working its not working - I'll end up having IVF" - so now that I've HAD IVF without success I feel like I have nowhere left to go.  I really don't know what there is to look forward to without little ones in the future.    

When do you test? How did you feel after the first time didn't work?

Susan_p - thanks, I'll try to buck up and get on with things.

.......Just seen Sweetpea's post - made me smile. My husband calls me sweetpea! Congrats girl. A very timely little lift for me!


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello

MoodyM massive   for you hon. I recall our first negative result, we were so devestated and so not prepared for it. It was like grief, all consuming and i would burst into tears without warning. But this level of distress got easier after a week or so. Give yourself time. Ive seen posts here whereby people have said the first treatment cycle is always the hardest. Though it seems hard to believe right now this will get easier and you will know in your heart what to do next -  . Please do not think this is your fault  

Charlie - sorry to hear you are having a difficult day, the 2ww is a nightmare. seeing lots of BFNs and BFPs  i wonder crazily how it is all going to work out......................still dont know for sure   . Dig deep for the PMA honey and i hope tomorrow brings a better day for you.  

sweetpeas and cam congrats on your long awaited BFPs enjoy and lots of luck  

Lorna thanks for you wishes  

To everyone ....hang on in there 

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Sweetpeas and Cam101 thats fab news. Hope lots more will be joining us soon.

Moodmaree    really sorry your AF came. Take some time to look after yourselves but dont give up yet honey one bfn doesnt mean that will always be the result.

Wheeldog sorry about your result  

Hopeful that sounds good, hope it gets stronger.

Lorna its a tricky one, what day are you supposed to test? Could you do it on the proper day and phone in sick if you need to? 

Sunnie did you retest?

DH is teasing me with his cider, now he is allow to drink again


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Moodymare - I'm so sorry that AF arrived, AF arrived before test day for me last time and i felt like i had been robbed not even getting to test after everything we had to go through.  I was utterly distraught for a few days but as Hopeful said it does get easier as the days go by (even if it doesnt feel like it will at the moment!).  One thing i did do after the BFN tast time was take some time out from FF as I couldnt bear to see all of the BFP's but everyone deals differently and you might find it a comfort, just do what you feel is right for you but DO give your DH a big hug as he is going through this too and i'm sure he doesnt want to find someone else to have a baby with, he is with you for being more than just a baby making machine! IF sends us all a bit   at some point just dont be hard on yourself (harder said than done i know hun)    Oh i test next Fri this time and have no reason to think it hasnt worked just have a feel ing deep down so really need to dig out that PMA!!

Hopeful - I'm sure it will all work positively   for you hun, really dont know what is up with me i have just lost all hope for no reason    Got a night out tomorrow with friends so hopefully they will pull me out of it


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

good days and bad on this 2ww charlie - dont give yourself a hard tme for having them. Hope your friends are able to offer some light relief tmorrow  .

Jane i know wheat you mean - DH is STILL nursing his hangover from last night   


Love Hopeful xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Wheeldog* ~ i'm really sorry to see you news, there really has been too many BFNs this month  Take care and many hugs 

*Kerry* ~ glad you had a good appt hun 

*Moodymare* ~ aw hun  Your DH is with you cause he loves you and you're in this together.....you'll get there hun. I hope it turns around for you tomorrow  

Hi *Jane, Leaf, Heavenlyharry, Loopybud and Cwsg* ~ welcome to the thread, I've added you all to the list. Loads of luck     

*Sunnie* ~ have you tested again today  

*Hopeful* ~ hope that line gets stronger and stronger  

*Annie* ~ congratulations.......great news 

*Cam* ~ many congratulations to you too......fabulous 

*Sweetpeas* ~ yay! Enjoy it hun......congratulations 

Just want to add that HCG _can_ take up to 14 days to leave the system 

Sorry for not doing more personals but hope everyone's ok,

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## kezza27 (Apr 5, 2009)

I hope you don't mind me jumping in.  i am in the middle of my 2ww
I had 2 grade 1, 8 cell embies put in on Monday and my test day is next Friday (29th) and i am worried sick 
On Monday and Tuesday i felt sick and hurt everytime i moved.  i was very bloated and sore
wednesday i was quite sore and started to get a bit of a headache
Thursday and today i have had a migraine for 2 days which is only just going and i am getting feelings like my af is coming and i get pains in my belly when i move so i have spent the last 2 days in bed.


can anyone tell me if this is normal or what normal is?  i am praying my af doesn'y come but i really don't know what else to think

thanks  Kerry


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi *Kerry* ~ AF type pains are really common, have a look here...

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

There isn't really any 'normal' but if you are worried at all why don't you give your clinic a quick ring.....I'm sure they can reassure you hun 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi lizzy 

not sure if you were worried about me with hcg trigger - had a fet so should be ok - hoping faint line will get darker   thanks though  

love hopeful xx


----------



## kezza27 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Lizzy

I will have a look.  just one more question if anyone can answer

is it supposed to hurt when you sneeze lol, i have been getting pains when i sneeze

thanks

Kerry


----------



## moodymare (May 6, 2009)

Its official - BFN for moodymare.
Taking a break from all this now so lots of love and luck to all of you whatever your story.  Maybe speak to you later in the summer.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angx (May 25, 2007)

Hi all
I've just had FET our 1st attempt in Spain. I am on day 10 of my 2ww. I have one little embie on board and really hoping for a BFP. Good luck for everyone testing in the next few days. Fingers crossed. Big hugs to those who have had BFN. It's all so sad. xxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Argh just typed a huge reply then then broadband disconnected and i lost it all !! will try remember it all

So sorry moodymare and cam101 and any1 else who has had BFNs take care and good luck.  

Congratulations sweetpeas and also any1 else with BFPs   all goes well

Charlie61 - know what you mean, i've not been hopeful at all this time, think it may just be (in my head) prepartation just in case its BFN but then if it is BFP then all the better - does any of that make sense.  

Jane due to test fri 29th but wouldn't be able to phone in sick as the manager is on holiday (i'm depute at a nursery) my manager and senior have been great and manager untill i had treatment plan before booking her time off.  my other bit of all this is my af is due tomorrow or monday so if it doesn't come will that give me hope (maybe falsely) thinking I may pee in jar in morning then test when I get home that way I'll have rest of evening. Oh decisions decisions I hate having to make them argh!!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Mind if I join you? I had ET yesterday. 2 embies on board, sadly no frosties. Test date 6th June. Going into work Tuesday then off the rest of the week. Any ideas to pass the time?

Emma.b x


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone.  I just wanted to say that I'm so sorry for all those who got negative results.  It is so difficult, and no words can help the pain.

For those who got their dreamed of positives, congratulations.  What a life changing result, and it proves that dreams can come true.  Did everyone have symptoms or can anyone give me hope, feeling normal for the 2 weeks?

Charlie and Jane - I know exactly how you feel.  I'm feeling so negative as I'm feeling so normal.  However the photographer of my friends wedding yesterday had ICSI 3 years ago and got pg with the first attempt.  She said she had no symptoms - so we need to be positive.  Easier said than done!!

Louise


----------



## Nobby (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm not the best person for posting on FF !

I had DE IVF abroad and am not due to test until tuesday!  But as you've guessed I couldn't wait any longer !  Tested this morning at 4 am and am completely shocked to get a BFP !!!

I have had AF pains and brown spotting during the 2ww which has started again this morning !!  Trying really hard to be excited but am pretty scared and spend half of my time knicker checking.

Fingers crossed it stays this way

Thinking of all of you who have has BFN - don't give up - it's taken me years to get this far but miracles do happen !!

All the best to all of you with BFP  !!!!  I'm excited for you all !!!

J
xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent news Nobby!   So pleased for you and for all the other BFPs on here.  

Louise - I'm trying not to think too much about my symptoms. I've been feeling quite crampy but no idea if it's a good sign, a side-effect of the progesterone or that AF is on her way.  I spent hours and hours agonising over it all on my last cycles and not one was the same as the other.  Doing my best not to think about it all this time but it's not easy!  

Now into the 2nd week of my 2ww and time seems to have stood still.  Feeling quite positive about everything today.  Thinking that as it's my 4th cycle (3rd complete cycle) the odds are that it should work this time!   Ask me again tomorrow though and I'll probably have a completely different attitude. No 2 days are the same!  


Looks a really nice day here today so should get organised and stop sitting about it my PJs.

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Nobby thats great hope it sticks   . Im not brave enough to test early incase its bfn

Louise my last tx that resulted in dd I didnt have much symptoms either but it seems everyone is different.

Emma keeping busy is a good idea what about some retail therapy or treat yourself to a manicure?

Lorna have you tested today? If not you could maybe you could test in the evening say Wed or Thurs? I know its supposed to be morning pee but a strong bfp would probably work in the evening.

Ang not long to go. Good luck

Kerry I've had a cold this last week and sneezing was sore. I've had a few queezy moments too so Im sure its all normal.

Susan time has stood still for me too the 2nd week is definitely the worst

Couple of twinges yesterday and my (.)(.) seem larger, I keep prodding them lol to see if there is any change


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Nobby congratulations on your    You just be delighted.  I'm so pleased for you!

Susan I have also searched about symptoms and they are so varied that I know I shouldn't worry about having none.  The hormones from the tx have made my boobs bigger anyway and my hair had really grown!!! Jane it is also re-assuring to know that you were the same when you had your dd.

As for the second week, I'm now thinking that I've missed the date or something as it seems a lifetime away since the transfer.  I just want to get stuck into the house work (that's a first) but I'm not going to just in case!!  I think because I know I'm not allowed I want to clean lol!  

I am also addicted to FF!


----------



## cwsg (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi

congratulations to all those BFP's and hugs to the BFN's

I am on day 4 of my 2ww. We are driving home today, 5 and a half hour journey. I'm very aprehensive about starting back my normal life again, with all it's demand. How am I going to stay chilled? Apart from this I dont knoe if my embryo's will stick. All we can do is think they they are.

After achieving this much, it's hard to imagine it not working now.

Cwsg


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Evening all,

LOL'd at your comments loopybud and Jane cos guess what I'm doing exactly the same re housework and prodding boobs, but still no symptons, but also nothing to say my wee embbies are not still sticking in there! ie no sign of period today just praying it stays that way.
Resisted testing today but did buy cheap tubs today so that I can pee in morning and test at night when I feel brave enough!!  will keep you all posted.
DH sitting no sorry lying on couch feel real sorry for himself as his team didn't win the league today - thinking it;s the end of the world - yeah right, trying very hard not to    him.  But no time as I need to go make some dinner cos will he eh--- no!!!!

Congratulations to all BFP's 
So sorry for all BFN's


----------



## sarahf (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello all,

I am about to join the 2ww as I will hopefully be having FET on tuesday. I was wondering if I could have your advice. I have booked a weekend away for my DH and DD next weekend and the idea was for it to be a chance for us all to go cycling along the coast - nice and gentle. So we will still go away but I REALLY want to cycle with my family. Am I being ridiculous? I have had 2 failed attempts where I did nothing but lie in bed for the first 5 days - so difficult with a toddler! But now I am not sure I want to sit around again ... I guess deep down I know that I shouldn't cycle.

Any words of wisdom?

Sarah


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Sarah - I read somewhere (probably Zita West's book) that you should avoid activities like horse riding and cycling. At the end of the day though, there's been no evidence to prove it is harmful.  There must be plenty women you've had natural pregnancies and been cycling! 

I personally wouldn't do it but it has to be your decision.  
Sorry if I've been no help!
Susan
x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls 

just found this thread so wondering if I can join in 

I'm on my 2ww of my 3rd ICSI cycle.......had a 3day ET on Monday 18th & OTD is Fri 29th.....to say I am bricking it big time is an understatement 

I've had two grade 1, 8 cell embies replaced so all I can do is hope & pray  

As usual I'm desperatley searching for a sign & am looking into everything way too much 
my boobs which have been sore since stimming aren't as sore now so I'm thinking thats not good  
I'm having the odd twinges & cramps every now & then but I got these with previous 2 tx & look how that ended! 
I'm also back & forth to the loo, TMI alert   the crinone gel progesterone support stuff seems to be slowly leaking out small amounts of residue thru the day & it feels a bit 'damp'.......bricking it that when I go to the loo I'm gonna see blood ........god I hate this soooo much!
I am desperately trying to keep my PMA up ++++++++++++++++++    
praying like a wad wumman         

good luck to everyone

Mrs R xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Moodymare* ~ i'm ever so sorry....many hugs 



hopeful07 said:


> Hi lizzy
> 
> not sure if you were worried about me with hcg trigger - had a fet so should be ok - hoping faint line will get darker  thanks though
> 
> love hopeful xx


No hun, it wasn't you.....someone had just said it was 10 days and I didn't want anyone to be confused 

*Kerry* ~ i'm sure the sneezing thing won't matter 

*Angx, Emma and Mrs R* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all   

*Sarah* ~ welcome to you too and lots of luck for your FET on Tues. Not sure about cycling hun, why don't you ask your clinic and see what they say   

Hi *Lorna, Louise, Susan, Jane and Cwsg* ~ hope you've all had a lovely  day 

*Nobby* ~ fab news.....congratulations 

Take care everyone, *Noddy and Nicky* ~ hope you got good news today    

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies.  Sorry not participated much in the board but am keeping an eye on what your all up to.

Just after some advice, today i have 4 days til OTD.  And am thinking of giving into temptation (have resisted the past few days), but was wondering what the 'earliest' you'd all recommend testing!! I was thinking tomorrow ~ 3 days before OTD.

Pip xx


----------



## wheeldog (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for your support. It's really nice to be able to come here and find lots of understanding people. Many congratulations to all with BFPs. Maybe it will be me next time round. 

Till then,
wheeldog
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pip ~ how long since EC and trigger shot hun?

Wheeldog  looking forward to having you back here next time and putting up a fabulous BFP for you 

xxx


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

hCG was on Saturday 9th May @ 21:45 and EC was on Monday 11 May.

xx


----------



## Robiloo (Jan 9, 2009)

I tested a bit early   but I got positives..!! guess I'm pregnant


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Pip* ~ i guess tomorrow will be 14 days after EC so lots of luck if you do test tomorrow, might be better to give it a couple of extra days though to give those levels a chance to rise a bit 

*Robiloo* ~ congratulations hun....wooohooo 

xxx


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Robiloo - Congrats on your BFP.

Lizzy - Thanks for advise, am going to try and resist as DH does not want me to test realy, but Thursday seems a long way away.

xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh sooo very scared tonight.
Been peeing every 1/2 hr, which is usually a sign of period starting, got a horrible feeling in pit of stomach is it nerves or something else?!?!?!?
trying to stay positive but it's so difficult.

congratulation robiloo on you BFp. xxx

xxxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Well i finished my 2ww on Friday with a positive but i started with tummy cramps on thursday so thought it would be a bfn, did my own test on Sunday and it was a faint positive but had really bad cramps in the night, it is so awful isn´t it wondering if it is still there gripping on..... I have had a chemical pregnency before so i am not getting my hopes up just taking it easy.

Good luck to everyone else and i agree about the cycling, there is no way i would do that in case you fell off!!! Just have to settle for a gentle walk and then a nice lie down afterwards.

Take care all.

Sarah
xxx


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone been lurking and reading.

Congrats to all the BFP's  

So sorry to all the BFN's  

I am now on the official 2nd week of this 2ww torture.

1st week have been trying to chillout loads and only symptoms really is nausea and a bit of Af type pain But had nausea last time think its the progesterone pesseries. Only strange thing is I think I feel different this time. As for AF type cramps am more aware of them being in my left side so hoping and praying this is a good sign as I had 2 follies on left side and none on right so hope its all a good sign.

Lorna - I know what you mean about peeing all the time and getting worried about it being AF everytime its a knicker check and its a nightmare.   to us all

Pip- Good luck if you test early.

Mrs R - Totally agree with you its mental torture Just wish we could sleep for the 2ww and wake up to good news. I have the same issue with the progesterone pesseries. I have just been taking about an hour to lie down after it to try to make sure as much as possible has been absorbed. Good luck. 

Sarah - I would not go cycling as I would blame myself if it didnt work and that if I had not gone cycling it might have. But as susan says loads of people who get pregnant naturally will have done eveything we avoid on the 2ww and still got pregnant. Hope you enjoy your break and do what feels right for you.

Wishing everyone loads of   

paws18 x


----------



## cazzales (May 12, 2009)

Hi Girls,
i am new to FF also on the 2ww. ET was 14th May so outcome is tomorrow !! 

Had a rough time over the 2ww and wish I had chatted to everyone sooner...

You all seem so supportive, my family are all in England so only have DH to talk to. Bless him he tries his best but sometimes just doesn't seem to get it. Must be all the hormones is his favourite comment LOL

I have suffered AF  type cramps since Monday which have steadily got worse, also had sharp pains in my ovaries from timre to time. Just want tomorrow over now.

Cxx


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Gosh it's amazing the amount of people that's on their 2 ww's.  Isn't it such a weird 2 weeks, so full of emotions.  Robiloo congratulations on your  

I definately wouldn't go cycling, I'm not even lifting the hoover lol.  If anything happened I would blame my-self.

I have been feeling a bit nauseous the last two days after I've eaten breakfast.  I'm not sure if it is nerves of maybe a symptom?  I'm definately not testing before Friday, as if it is a negative I will just hope it turns to a positive, and cause more agony.

I hope anyone testing gets their


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Hi all...

Congrats Robiloo!

Sarah huh that's a tough one. I don't suppose it would make a difference but the trouble is you might later wonder if it did... 

Good news is that I've lost nearly 3lb, must be through not drinking wine! This happened last time too.

Only 5 days since FET but I feel hot, hot, hot and take that as a good sign - but it's probably just the weather! The sore boobs and bloated feeling that I had from the medication and before FET seem to have gone - I felt pregnant even before FET but I no longer do, so the drugs mask how we feel I think. Oh also I have a cold and I'm worried all that coughing will dislodge my little embie - please stick!

Hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## sian5038 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,
I am currently on the 2ww and its only been 7 days past my 5 day blast transfer, I did a generic pregnancy test yesterday which came up positive (light line but still a line) but today I had some spotting which freaked me out massively so I sent DH out to get me a Clear Blue digital -  which even thought I am still 2 days before my due period date also came up positive - should I take this as an indicator to chill out and accept that its positive or should I be concerned about the spotting?? Also its 13 days past my Trigger shot..My clinic suggested I test June 01st so have not been v sensible. 

thanks and good luck to everyone else..
Sian.
x


----------



## cwsg (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi All,

i'm on the 5th day after my ET, doing very little, except was driven back home yesterday, which was 4.5 hours. I really hope this was ok, there was a bit of movement with rough roads, but not much.
My tummy has gotten even bigger with the drugs again, and i was on mild ivf. It looks like i'm pregnant already. I do feel different, sometimes, but it may be in my head. I'm not sure whether to have more time off tommorrow or start back. I could take the day off as i'm at college one day per week. I'm so far behind anyway, since this years ivf's, i'll probably need to do this terms work next year.

congratulations Robiloo,

goog luck everyone else

how are the others who are testing on june 1st doing?


Cwsg


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello,

i had my ET on the 22/05 and my testing on june 5th. Time goes very slow. basically i am just resting/eating/watching tv/sleeping and doing very little. Sometimes i have a AF feeling, tummy is is bigger but maybe its because i am eating and not eoing any exercise +drugs. lokking forward to go back to work tomorrow.

Take care
x


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi everyone hi Cwsg.

Sound like I have done WAY more than you. Im not one to just sit about, my way of thinking is if its gonna happen, its gonna happen. 
I have done some light gardening, lots of cooking, lots of walking, visiting family......maybe too much, but nothing that I will blame myself for if I get a neg.
I am back to work tomorrow, but only for two days, and then I am off again until Tuesday. Monday is result day arrrggghhh. I think I will test Sunday though, at home with DH. Don't want to be crying in the clinic. At least I can prepare myself!!

I meant to ask you what mild IVF is?

Yeswecan - Are you drinking lots of fluids?


----------



## cwsg (Nov 10, 2008)

heavenlyharry,

are you going to have a blood test? I'm not sure whether to have a blood test at my local gp clinic or just do a h.p.t. My fertility clinic is in london and i'm in wales.

The reason i've done so little is because i have followed the advice of Zita West, when the accupuncturist i was treated with pre and post ET read her out to me. My clinic also said 4 days of rest, no swimming, jumping up and down or sex. Zita West says no sex till test day. 
But i think we should do what we feel is best. Because my lifeis usually very active, sometimes too active, i thought it may really help to slow down. It has also been possible to do this as we have been staying at my parents thoughout the treatment.
I feel twinges going on, and (sorry aout tmi,) when i do a wee, it has been a bit sharp at the end. Hope I haven't got a urine infection. I'll wait a few days and see if its still there.
This is my first post et ivf 2WW. the fist IV in march, they didnt collect any eggs, it was natural ivf and the one folicle collected was empty.

Mild IVF is where I had no down regging. The treatment starts on the first day of your natural AF. Then I had a lower dose of gonal f (225m), although  younger women may have lower. Also with this 0.5m of burserolin. I stopped these on day 9 and had my trigger. This is just me  though, other women may be treated differently according to their individual response at this clinic.
I overstimmulated on Gonal f 2 years ago on IUI, thats why I went down this route.

cwsg


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Feeling quite negative today.  TMI coming up - Had some brownish sludginess this morning and tiny bit of blood yesterday.  I'm due to test on Sunday and not feeling particularly positive about it all today.  Normally I would moan to DH and get lots of cuddles from him but he was at the doctor getting signed off work with stress today so don't want to be all negative round him.   He's having problems at work because they won't employ enough staff and it's virtually impossible to do it all himself. He's also really upset about the whole IVF thing (although he doesn't tend to show it much)

Just can't cope with this cycle not working again  

Sorry about the 'me' post
Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

This is my second and last funded cycle at The Priory in Birmingham. They do a HPT there!! Which I find strange - no blood test. Maybe thats because its funded!?!?!? I guess they like to do it there so they can talk about what happens next. The last time I never made it to that appointment. I got OHSS, and was admitted to hospital and I had to have multiple blood tests to check all sorts of things along with if I was pregnant or not. 

I am hoping for a sign, nothing as yet. I think today should be the day they implant if they are going to, so I have been checking for implantation bleeding...but nothing. I know not everyone gets that though, I never did when I fell pregnant a few years ago.
I too have had a few twinges, nothing major though, and have sore boobs, but I guess that is just the progesterone??!?!

Zita West - so strick!!! I havent had baths, swimming, sex or anything like that though, and have ate fairly healthy. Im thinking of accupunture too, maybe inbetween treatment if I need to go through this again.

This waiting is terrible though..     


Susan-p - Could it be implantation bleeding??


----------



## cwsg (Nov 10, 2008)

oh today is when they implant, 
heavenlyharry, are you also on day 5, meaning your et was last thursday. I thought they implant a week after, I wasn't sure.

Susan_ P, it could be implatation bleeding as H.H said.

lets hope 

cwsg


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I think so. The clinic said to me on Thursday 3-5 days. Maybe its a little early. 
I had EC Monday and ET Thursday.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Susan I've heard if its brown it is ok, could be implantation bleed. Sorry  your dh is having a tough time at work .

cwsg I dont think a car journey would have done you harm. My clinic said to try to carry on as normal as possible, just not to over exert yourself. Ive tried to avoid lifting and stretching and I've not done swimming or aquafit class I normally do but other than that I've done hoovering, sweeping floor etc trying to be normal gently  

yeswecan I've felt my tummy bigger too but I was very bloated days before EC looked 4 months pregnant.

Cazzles hope you get good news tomorrow  

Sarah I wouldnt go cycling either. Im trying to be normal but dont want to do anything I would regret doing if I get bfn.

Lorna I've been peeing lots too, but you will too if you get bfp.

Goodluck everyone waiting

Congrats to all bfp's

Hugs to bfn's


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, if you go onto the home page, and click on the due date calculator, it gives you a week by week guide as to what is happening with your body.  It takes 7-12 days from transfer to implant.


----------



## cwsg (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks loopybud


----------



## Ju2006 (Nov 30, 2005)

it's a   for us !


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Ju* ~ so sad for you hun 

*Cazzales* ~ welcome to the thread...lots of luck for your test tomorrow  

Hi *Yeswecan* ~ welcome to you too 

*Sian* ~ it's sounding very hopeful hun 

*Sarah* ~ congratulations hun.....be very happy and healthy 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sarahf (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for your advice, I won't o cycling - just a bit gutted was really looking forward to it but I realise this is a much bigger deal.

Fingers crossed for all of you xx

Sarah


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

ju - so sorry for you. 

thanks for the pm Mrs R.   

Feeling better tonight, got niggly pains on left hand side (like a stitch) still not convinced but not as negative. Trying hard not to over anyalis but failing miserably   
Hardly slept a wink last night, up and down for loo, then woke at 6.45 and felt really sick but wasn't.
Was back at work in body but not sure about the mind  , ended up having to work extra 2 hrs cos no staff cover for end of day had been arranged   

Keep your chin up everyone


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Ju I'm so sorry that you got a negative result


----------



## cwsg (Nov 10, 2008)

ju, so sorry to hear your negative result


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

ahh Ju im so sorry to see this   . 

Love hopeful xx


----------



## kezza27 (Apr 5, 2009)

morning

well i thought i would test earlythis morning, otd is not till friday.  anyway got a negative result.  i know i am probably looking at a bfn on test day but was wondering if anyone did something stupid like me and got positive after getting a negative?  just looking for a bit of hope now   and and    i get a dif erent result friday

kerry


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning....cant seem to sleep beyond 7am even on my dys off  think my mind must be preoccupied ......god knows what with    

well its now day 11 of my 2ww & I am officially petrified  .....this is horrendous!!!!
I am sooooooo dreading the next few dys  as this is the time its all gone so wrong....please god not this time     
boobs dont look any diff, only slightly tender to touch, getting lots of twinges & cramps, more frequent than before, face is like a pizza & the crinone gel still has me feeling damp so all in all I'm slowly losing the plot me thinks.....one minute PMA is booming, next I feel like   ..........   

kezza - hope things change by OTD  I have heard of this before

lorna - thats weird, my pains & twinges seem to be more left hand side as well  dont you be working too hard, I'm off today & hoping to go for some retail therapy later 

susan - really hope its implantation 

robiloo - congrats on your BFP.....well done, you must be delighted!! 

sian - its sounding good mrs, keeping everything crossed 

cazzales - good luck with testing today!!!!   

paws - 2nd week is always the worst, stay strong. I'm doing the gel just before I go to bed at night so its got all night to absorb! Its so annoying isnt it.....wish we had a fast forward button 

cheekychops - sending you lots of   &  

Good Luck fellow 2ww's

Mrs R xxxx


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Kerry, what made you test early?  Had you symptoms or were you just impatient?  I'm just interested to know as I test on the 29th too.  I really hope that the result changes.  It takes 7 to 12 days to implant from transfer so there may still be hope?  Louise


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry girls but I think I have officially gone crazy.....I cant stop crying & I dont know why!  I'm still blubbering as I type this 
I really am terrified  I want this so much & I dont know how I'm going to survive til Friday 
I think all the emotions & stress of TX & this 2ww have been building up so maybe its a release mechanism 

sorry for such a down post

Mrs R xx


----------



## kezza27 (Apr 5, 2009)

loopybud said:


> Kerry, what made you test early? Had you symptoms or were you just impatient? I'm just interested to know as I test on the 29th too. I really hope that the result changes. It takes 7 to 12 days to implant from transfer so there may still be hope? Louise


Louise, i have had sore boobs and read quite a bit on the web of people testing early so thought i would. i really wish i hadn't as a few more days of maybe being pregnant is better than what i am feeling. its funny as now i have tested negative i am getting af pains. my advise, don't do it until test day

good luck   

kerry


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

ladies im 12dp2dt. OTD is 2mrow
brown spotting started lastnight 
BFN this morning.

Has anyone heard of or had this?
Could it be late implantation or could it be all over?

Cant stop crying ........... xx


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Girls  

Do you mind if I join you.

Am only on day 2 of 2ww, so still sane!!!!!    

It will probably take me a wee while to get to know you all, so              
        to all you gorgeous ladies in waiting.



DL


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi all not long now just 6 more days n countin     
not been 2 bad so bloated tum n af pain every now n then 
restin still but am tryin 2 do stuff 2 just no liftin or movin heavy items   
hubby is bein fab as always      

love n hope 2 all n lets c some bfp over the nxt few days ay   

dont give up girls who av ad bfn over the last few days     
take care   



just a quick question 4 u   
how do i work out when im due on af   
from last af while down reg or the 1 b4     
many thanks xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Lisa - I worked out when AF would be due from the bleed i had while down regging, i did it this way as last cycle i worked it out this way and started bleeding when AF would have been due.

Ladynoir - it very much could be late implantation as you are only 12dpt, i wouldnt give up till 14 or 16dpt to be honest!


----------



## katiecookie (May 13, 2009)

hiya lizzy can u put me on the list please . i am not due test untill the 4th june (still ages away) i have been reading a lot of the other post and my test date seems to be a lot longer than others its 17 days do u think i could prob do one a bit earlier (next monday) or will nothing show up then wot do u think? 

tbh i think i already know wot its going to say i am sure it will be negative because i have had period pains all morning (this is 4 days late )    and the sickness has gone ( i had been feeling sick for a few days) i am just   that i will be ok !!


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Computer playing this went onto a new thread oops

God this is awful, had the most dreadful day, started with peein in a bottle (sterile) and thinking of testing tonight 3 days early.  Then wiped (sorry folks) and it was brown, decided that's it its all over   , then tried to function all day at work.  Now trying to convince myself that it's implantation etc etc etc, But got AF feelings in the pit of my stomach, just know it's not good.  Now just want the throw my sample away or do i this is mental torture, there should be a law against it.  Just dont know what to do.  wish my tummy had a window on it so I could see what is going on inside.

Sorry for being so negative, hope every1 is ok

xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Not looking good for me today I'm afraid.  Have been having some brownish sludginess (sorry!!!) on and off for a few days which I was really hoping would be something to do with implantation.  Fresh, red blood appeared today so guessing cycle number 4 is all over.

Had to come home early from work as there there was no way I was going to cope getting through the rest of the day.  Test day isn't until Sunday but not holding out any hope now.  

Big hugs to everyone as I know how difficult and stressful the whole 2ww is.  Torture is probably a better word for it!  

Susan
x


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah girls what a bad day for you all     
Susan I'm so sorry that your a/f has arrived.  You must be devastated - I'm so sorry for you.  I hope that you have the support that you need

Lorna - brown may be a good sign.  It is fresh blood that you need to worry about.  Here's hoping it's implantation

I'm sorry to hear about the negatives.  This IF is so damn hard to deal with

Kerry, I would test again on Friday


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

    to everyone.
So sorry to hear so many down posts today.
Sending     to all with BFN.

I am feeling pretty sickly today but still convinced it the pesseries. Still no sore boobs. Cant believe am over half way it feels like weeks ago since IUI. Sending myself some PMA as needing it   
Only positive was on internet helping my friend and her wee boy on the hunt for the real radio renegrade today ( local radio station competition) has such a laugh. One day the money will be ours.  

susan -    its implantation you are still 5 days from test day. Dont give up yet.  

Lorna  - Hope its implantation you still have 3 days to go   .  So agree with wishing our tummies had a special fertility window. 

Hi katie/ dl - welcome to the madness that is the 2ww. Sharing some PMA with you    

Lisa - Think we are testing on same day. Sorry not sure how to work out when AF.   

Mrs R - Hope your day got better. Are you back for more Acupuncture before frid that may help.  

Good luck to all testing today / tomorrow.

      to us all

Take care
paws18


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

well ladies,
caved in and tested - it was a definate BFN!!! so that's it all over for us.    
feel so very sad and angry.  it's just not fair  

good luck to every one else
xx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Lorna its not over till the fat lady sings.
I have OTD 2mro and had a BFN this morning.... 

Dont give up until you have official been told by the clinic.  Pee sticks are not always right! 

xxx


----------



## cazzales (May 12, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Thought you might like to know we got a BFP today!   Both elated still in shock. Never really thought with all the cramps I've had that it was for real. 

Sending  to all the BFN.

So wish you could all get the result you want.

Family are heading up to Scotland 2moro cos they are so excited...... Great!

My 95 year old nan is happier than ever so glad she can share this with me.

Scan in 3 weeks to make sure all ok will keep you posted.


Love cazzales


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kerry* ~ hang in there hun  

*Susan* ~ hope the bleeding eases up for you  

*Lorna* (((hugs))) still can change hun.......good luck  

*Lady N* ((((hugs)))) lots of luck for tomorrow  

Hi *DL and Katie* ~ welcome to the thread....good to have you both here  Lots of luck  

*Cazzales* ~ great news....congratulations 

Sorry for the rubbish catch up but big hugs all round 

Lots of luck to everyone testing tomorrow       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Congratulations cazzales.  I hope that you have a healthy pg.  

Lorna I'm so sorry that you got a negative result


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

well otd has arrived at last and its a   for me.............have had since friday to get my head around it   but it feels good to get to otd as a   have many more to reach before knicker checking and anxiety reduces though i think  

thanks so much for all your support girls.  

Im so sorry for those of you who's turn it wasnt meant to be this time.......... 

many congrats to all the ladies with BFP   and enjoy the next 8 months  

thanks for looking after me again lizzy  

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## lisa n (Mar 16, 2005)

morning hopeful07

Just wanted to say a huge congratulations  and wish you a happy and healthy pg   and thanks for your advice earlier- its nice to know that fet can work 

love and best wishes lisa n x


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! Last night DH asked if i wanted to test this morning so of course he twisted my arm    Well did a clear blue (from boots on offer   ) and it came up with a very faint    Ahhhh i never in a million years thought i would see 2 lines and burst into tears!  It was very faint but it was deff there!  Then had to do another just to make sure i wasnt seeing things so did a cheap one from morrisons and again it came up with a very faint positive!  I still cant believe it so we are taking the tests to show the nurse when i go for my injection this morning just to make sure i'm not seeing things  
Sorry for the waffle but on such a high, please stay my little one(s)


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

charlie - just posted on the other thread for you hon  

this is fantastic news woooo hooo xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

trying hard to hang on in there girls.....2sleeps left til OTD....hoping & praying like crazy that I get to OTD on Friday  
Feel a whole lot better for having had a good cry yesterday 
working 12-6 today and again tomorrow morning so maybe it'll stop me thinking about it every 2secs 

charlie - congrats!!!! BFP!!!! well done you

hopeful - I'm so delighted for you as well, congratulations 

cazzales - enjoy celebrating your great news with all your family! Chuffed for you 

lady noir - how you doing? have you tested again?

lorna - thinking of you    

paws - felt better after all the  .....I've got more acupuncture 2moro at lunchtime so yeah it should help calm me  hope you're doing ok 

susan - i'm so sorry  hope you're doing ok 

hope everyone is hanging on in there
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hi Mrs R,

No havent tested again. Will leave it in the hands of the hosp & hope for a good result this afternoon.

Love & luck to you all 

xx


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Congratulations Charlie and Hopefull - now make sure and look after yourselves!


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Gosh this 2ww is so nerve racking and I am still in the first week.
End of 2ww will be Sat 6th June but as I am normally a 30 day cycle I am going to try and hang on till Mon 8th.
I have been feeling tender for a couple of days and not sure if it is a good sign or if I am coming down with something.
I do so want it to work but don't want to get my hopes to high but then I don't want to send the wrong message to my system by being positive at the same time.  I am sure you will know what I mean.

Good luck to all the other ladies waiting.


----------



## cwsg (Nov 10, 2008)

tillergirl, i also am finding that the 2ww is getting harder.
i can test on Sunday, a day before blood test with a hpt, as we will be together then. I'll still do the blood test on monday too, but will get the result on Tuesday.
I dont want to know      it's just too much anticipation this time.

I really feel for those of you who have had bfn's    

but there is a chance that it might be my turn for some good news  for now i'll keep concentrating on this angel 

cwsg


----------



## lottie73 (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies please add me to the list for 3rd June OTD.
Still another week of waiting left!

Lottie x


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi ladies,
Would also like to join in the fun waiting game! I had transfer yesterday so have SO MANY days to wait till test date! Testing 9th June and sitting on sofa with crampy tummy at moment. Desperately hoping this is our turn.
Congrats Hopeful and Charlie!
xxx


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

OMG its my OTD tomorrow.  Good luck to all you ladies who will be testing with me in the morning.

Still not sure if its worked or not.  No AF yet but have had a delightful brown discharge on and off the past 2 days, am telling myself is late implantation bleed!!!  We shall see.

xxx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Its a   for me. Words cannot describe how I am feeling, DH is carrying on as if nothing has happened but that is his way of dealing with it.

Best of luck to everyone waiting to test.


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh Josiejo so sorry to hear your news it is such a difficult thing to take after going through all the tx, look after yourself and try to explain to your DH how you are feeling


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry about your result Josiejo.    How long will you wait until you try again.
Is there any chance that you are early in testing?
Hope it works for you soon.


----------



## angx (May 25, 2007)

Tested again this morning still a BFN this is now day 16. Right I'm not sure whether to do anymore treatment. It's all so unfair. My fingers are crossed for you that test in next few days.


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies.

Well its a   for us.  This was only our 1st attempt at ICSI.  Not sure when we will be trying again, or trying for adoption.  ICSI is soooo expensive and still no gurantee.  

xxxx


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Big hugs to Pips1983, Josiejo and angx. It is so tough this process. Take the time to recover and be angry/upset - whatever helps, before taking any decisions for the future. Thinking of you all.
Emsoph
xxx


----------



## Nequila (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Can I join your thread please?  I'm 5 days into the 2ww with test date Saturday 6th June.  Unfortunately I work Saturdays so it will be test then straight into work.  Am tempted to wait till the 7th as I'm off then so can spend the day celebrating or commiserating rather than being smiley with customers.  Guess it will depend on how patient I am!

This is our first, and only NHS funded, cycle and we had to have ICSI instead of IVF.  Have two embies on board, Reggae & Rasta!  Am off work till 1st June as still in some pain following EC, but on bright side means I'm giving them the best possible chance to bed in as I'm doing absolutely nothing!

Will read back further and see where everyone else is.

Nequila
xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi ladies,
I would like to join in the fun waiting game! I had transfer on the 22/05 3x blast (5days old) at 41 there is a slim chance of all three 'sticking'. Testing 6th June


Tinkel xxx


----------



## penny5 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I would like to join this thread too, Hi Nequila and Tinklebunny we talk on the April/May cycle thread!

How difficult is the 2ww?  I had just 1 egg collected on 19th and luckily it fertilised!  I had ET on 21st May and just in my 2nd week of 2 ww. Had various tummy pains and af pains once or twice, it hurts when I sneeze, stings slightly when I go the toilet and had no signs of implantation bleed at all.  I hope my signs are all good?

I am also so bloated that I look pregnant which is odd as usually have flat stomach, must be the prostregone!

I am jut turned 40 and wanted 2 embryos but only had 1 emmbie so praying that it implants and wants to find a home in my tummy!  

I have enjoyed reading all of your posts and can relate to so many of them.  Good luck to all of you and hope to talk to some of you soon.  Although first day back at work tom, so probably not until evenings and weekends again.

Bye for now

Penny x 

PS testing week tomorrow 4th June and DH banned me from testing early!


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Can I join in the wait as well please?

I had ET on the 22nd May with 2 embies (8 & 7 cell), and OTD is 8th June my clinic makes you wait 17 days past transfer. I know I will never hold out until then, I have always tested early!! 

You may have read my other post that I have had back pain and AF pains Sun/Mon/Tues and yesterday and yesterday and today I have had some brown bits down below (sorry TMI), I am so hoping   it was implantation bleeding and not the start of  .

Good luck to everyone!!   Claire xx


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all

Am officially a lady in waiting. 1st ICSI cycle. 2 embies on board.   

DH won't let me do anything for the next couple of days so I am lying in the garden with my fur baby being waited on hand and foot!

My 1st 2WW dilemma is do I travel 3 hours to Somerset on Saturday for my planned holiday trip or do I go somewhere closer to home...?! My head tells me travelling will make absolutely no difference, my heart tells me - what if it does?!

My friend flew to Africa after her ET and I was cuddling her 2 'embies' last week so I know it is ridiculous to worry really!

 to us all I say!

Eloise x


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi everyone

Eloise J - I would say that travelling would be fine. But as most people say, don't do anything that you feel you will blame yourself for if you get a BFN. I have done lots. And havent rested up a great deal, more so than normal, but I have done housework, lots of walking, driving. Just no heavy lifting.

Claire01 - Sounds good to me, could be a good sign.

Penny5 - I also had ET on 21st May, but EC was on the 18th. I have had no implantation bleeding either, no no twinges since Tuesday.


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Heavenlyharry - Ah I so hope its a good sign! I have never had such good quality eggs before, I put that down to acupuncture this time around! Good luck for Monday! xx


----------



## Claire09 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to join this list too. Had 2 day 3 embryos from DE on Tues 26th, due to test Mon 8th (- or sooner if DH doesnt hide the test kit to stop me testing early!)

Big  to Claire01 - maybe its a lucky coincidence that we're waiting together...?

Fingers crossed for everyone  

Claire09  XXX


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all!

Forgot to mention my test date is June 10th - that's AGES! Am I the last one?!

Eloise x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

he he he - I already FEEL like I'm on the 2ww, even though I only had ec yesterday and et is scheduled for tmrw if we get some embryos.  If we get to tfer then my otd will be 12th June!!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Josiejo* ~ ah hun....i'm ever so sorry, many hugs 

*Angx* ~ really sorry to see your news too.....it really is terribly unfair 

*Pips* ~ many hugs to you too.......so sad for your news 

*Mrs R* and everyone else testing tomorrow        for your tests 

*LadyN* ~ any news today hun?

Hi *Tillergirl, Lottie, Emsoph, Nequila, Tinkelbunny, Chloe and Penny* ~ welcome to the thread, fab to have you all on here. Happy chatting and much luck      

*Eloise* ~ welcome to you too. I'm sure travelling will be fine......it's not like you are going too far and getting away will probably do you good   

*Claire01 and Claire09* ~ oh my goodness, i'm easily confused  Lots of luck  

*Hopeful* ~ congratulations!!! Put a lovely BFP up for you 

*Charlie* ~ congratulations to you too hun....fab news 

Hi to everyone       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Openarms (May 5, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Well my 2WW started 2 days ago when I had 2 beautiful blastocysts transferred.

For the first time ever I am officially PUPO but also starting to go bonkers  and there is a long way to go yet.

No symptoms to speak of but then the wee miracles have hardly had a chance to settle in yet.

I am on prometrium suppositories 3x per day so I know that will account for lots of how I may feel in the coming days.

I   for all of us that we get the most wonderful outcome at the end of this.

C xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

well ladies its my OTD tomorrow.....I've managed to hold off from testing 
I'm in at the clinic at 8am so I should find out shortly afterwards  
I honestly dont know one way or the other but time will tell....in the meantime I'm still hoping & praying like crazy      

josiejo, Angx , Pips.....I'm so sorry girls  Its so unfair, thinking of you all 

Lady noir - how did you get on?  

hello to all the newbies 

loadsaluv & luck to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Eloise Im sure travelling wont do your embies any harm. It might however be uncomfortable for you if your still sore from EC so make sure you stop to stretch your legs.

Claire 17 days is a long wait, mine is 14 days after EC.

Nequilla I think I would wait too. My otd luckily lands one of my days off.

Pips, angx, josiejo sorry about your BFNs      

LadyN hope you got some good news.

Congratulations charlie and hopeful.

Mrs R my test day is tomorrow to If you'd asked me at the beginning of the week I would have said it was going to be negative but since yesterday I have had no symptoms AF or anything else so now I have no idea. Good luck are you having a blood test or just hpt? Im having blood test.

Good luck everyone hopefully I can post tomorrow with some good news


----------



## katiecookie (May 13, 2009)

hello everyone 

i would just like to say thank u all very much for being so friendly and welcoming on this site reading all the different posts make me feels as though i am not on my own.. so thank u  xxx

i am just letting u know that i caved in and did a test the other day (only 6 days after et) it was negative again !!    

but i am still gonna do my test on the 4th June because i am know 7 days late (this is unusual ) for me i always very regular i have been having the pains but after reading some post i am still holding out as i have had the brown stuff , and my sickness keeps coming back (sort of in waves) its weird really i am trying really hard not to get my hopes us after the negative test the other day .. i just keep   and   i will def keep u all informed 
and wishing everybody else lots and lots of luck xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

jane - good luck for your test tomorrow!!!

My clinic do urine test & if needs be back it up with a blood test too

hopefully we'll both have good news


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Katiecookie - Please dont worry hun you are far far too early to test yet!!    If you test only 6 days post ET chances are it is either going to be a false positive from the trigger injection or a negative as the embies dont implant until 5 to 12 days!  If you have had some brown blood this could very possibly be implantation bleed so this is a good sign hun!  Just to convince you some more, i have only just tested 16dp2dt and it is still only coming up with a faint positive so you have plenty of time to wait yet!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone
It would be great to join this thread as feel I def need support through these two weeks and its great to hear what other people are going through. 

I had ET on monday 25th, one day 5 blast, (am praying SET was the right decision) and my official test date is June 9th (16 days post transfer)but.... this seems like such a long time esp compared to other people's wait times, also have to go back to work on the 8th and really want to know by then so think I will test on sat 6th.  This will give me the weekend to get my head round whatever result it is. I don't think this will be too early  but would welcome any opinons.

I'm finding this wait really tough, don't really think i'm feeling much yet, no sign of an implantation bleed, feel like my insides are calming down slightly ( apparently had ovaries like grapefruit on mon) but don't know if that's a good sign. Aaaaah! Am also hating the cyclogest pessaries- yuk.

look forward to chatting, love and luck to everyone. 

Also just to add, if v nice FF who I stupidly forgot to get name of (EC and ET at same time)  who i met today at UCH is online, would be great to keep in touch through the 2ww, do message me if you want to. 

K x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

wanted to send huge hugs to josiejo, pips and angx     its devestating and give yourselves time for the grief you will feel. Lots of luck whatever journey you decide next  

Mrs R and Jane 1604 - millions of luck for your test tomorrow ladies     

KatieC far too early for you hon, really so plenty of time to turn into a BFP   

welcome to the new ladies you will get lots of support here to see you through the crazy 2ww !!

Good luck and love to all the girls 

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone
It would be great to join this thread.  EC Monday 25th ET Thursday 28th.  2 Grade 2 embies on board but none for freezing.  Test Monday 8th June, seems like ages away.

Was quite sore all week after EC, but pain easing now.  A bit crampy and the fear of AF starting getting to me already.  Lay with my feet up all week, going to brave it out the door this morning and take the dogs for a walk, it looks like a nice day and will probably do me good.  

Back to work on Monday, my work is a 1 mile walk from where I can get free parking.  I normally take bike with me and cyle the last mile but I think it may be better to allow a little extra time and just walk at least until I get my result as it seems a bit energetic and I'm not sure I shoudl be overdoing it.

Lisa


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everyone... 

Please can i join this board.... 

I had a 2 day et yesterday and have 2 embies on board ( Rum n Raisin ) graded 1+2!!..

My OTD is 12/6/09.... Bloomin yonks away!!...

Wishing everyone (myself included) lots and lots of sticky babydust!!XX 

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Well girls, I tested this morning and it's  
OMG thank you!  So delighted!  

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE TESTING


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Loopybud - Congratulations!!! I bet you are on 
Claire09 - How much of a considence is that!! Like you say hope its a lucky one!! 
LizzyB - Thank you for your kind words! x
Jane1604/Mrs R - Sounds like your long wait is over, good luck for today! 

Hi to everyone else don't want to miss anyone out! At work and shouldn't really be on this, oops!!

Well what a night I have had I have been awake most of it with AF pains, eventually got to sleep and I have now woke up feeling sicky! 

Anyway better get on!! Take care everyone!

Claire xx


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Loopybud that is great news I'm soo happy for you.

My tummy seems to have settled down now, it has been tender and fluttery for days. I just have tingly lips today which is wierd but hey if it works I don't mind. I have been talking to my body telling it to allow egg to embed etc  I am just trying to imagine that there is something there and telling it to settle itself in for a magical time. 

Trying to have a positive attitutde in the hope it will convince my body the let this happen. 
Still have just over a week to go tell I test.

Good luck to all those testing today and in the next couple of days.


----------



## Nequila (Jul 27, 2008)

Loopybud congratulations  

Sammeee I'm finding the time is flying by, but that maybe cos it's only the first week, I'm sure next week will be slower, especially as I've decided to test a day late on 7th as don't want to have to test then go to work (whatever the result!)  I love your names, they should get together with my two.

Lisa I've been sore since EC last Thursday, but seemed to turn a corner yesterday and even let dh   yesterday!

Don't know about anyone else but the cyclogest pessaries are disgusting - I hate the yukky feeling that follows for hours after - keep wondering if I'm doing it wrong as there seems to be so much escaping!  I wish there was some sort of sign that would let me know if I still have Reggae & Rasta on board.  Had twinges on the left yesterday for the first time (most of my eggs were on the right) so trying to tell myself they're implanting but it would be so nice to actually know!

Looking forward to my last three days off, then it's back to work Monday where apparantly the rumour mill is going mad as I'm never off sick.  Can't decide whether to make something up or just tell them straight.  My boss and 2 colleagues know but I don't want everyone knowing, especially as it would be unbearable if we get a BFN next weekend. Dilemma  

Fingers crossed we all have a good weekend and there are some more BFP's on the horizon.

Nequila
xx


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Loopybud such fab news! yay!

Nequila - I reckon just tell your work colleagues you were sick 

Sammee - we are very similar - I had 2 embies transferred on Day 2 - OTD date June 10th!

Lisa - I also have none left for freezing, but like my DH says, we are more pregnant now that we have ever been! Bless him. I reckon I would walk to work too but only just in case!

Mrs R - been thinking about you all morning! 
Jane -  for you too.

Livity K - you test 1 day before me..!

Hi to everyone else. 
Eloise x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Can I join you, I had 2 grade 4 (LGI grade the opposite to everyone else for some reason so grade 4 is good) embryos transferred on Wed 27th, OTD 8th June. Taking it very easy (well I have a broken foot and am on crutches so can't do much else really) until Monday then back to work.

Trying to keep my feet up on sofa as much as possible for the next few days, finding the crutches quite hard going as they do pull on my tummy a bit.

 to you all.

Anne-Marie


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome Annemarie (guess who is sitting in the garden on her laptop - I am not normally this quick to reply ) - how did you break your foot?


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

 loopy

Not posted for a few days as have had rotten cold. Now terrified incase all my sneezing/coughing has unstuck a BFP. HELP    

Have only got 3 days till OTD and am really getting worried now.     for a BFPat the weekend. 

I am still getting AF twinges on Left and no sore boobs yet.    

Good luck Mrs R / Jane   you get a BFP today.

Nequila - I totally agree the pessaries are so leaky I try to lie for an hour in the morning after it  and do it when I go to bed at night. Its amaxing even after lyin in bed all night you still leak.    

Anne marie  - You poor sole. Hope your foot feels better soon.  

Eloise - Hope your having a lovely chilled out sunny day in the garden.  

Good Luck t all who are testing soon and good luck and sticky vibes to everyone    

Take care 
paws18
x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Eloise - thanks for the welcome, I broke it 4 weeks ago playing volleyball in a swimming pool (yes really   ), just jumped to get ball and when I landed my foot sort of twisted/slipped under me and I heard the bone go crack (and then nearly fainted), back at hospital to hopefully get pot off on 15th June, I am so bored, can't even carry my laptop into garden, sat with it on the sofa... actually DH has just come back from supermarket (he has been shopping for our anniversary BBQ this weekend, we must be mad 15 people round for a bbq when I can't run around after them all) so will get him to move me outside for an hour....


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies can I join your thread please  

I had EC on Tues 26th & ET yesterday Thurs 28th, we've got 2 embies on board 1 top grade & 1 grade 2 so   that even though Et was earlier than I would have liked they can bed in nicely. OTD is June 9th

Really looking forward to getting to know you all & sending lots of    that are testing over the next few days.

Mel x x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey mel... I had ec and et same days as you!!.. weird my OTD is 12th june and yours is 9th...  must be down to differing clinics protocols eh!!.... Anyway wishing your little eggies are bedding in nicely..   !!

Nequila.. Hi chick!!..   Im a bit bloated after all the messing the past coupla days.... or is that the fanny tablets??... im feeling up and down confidence wise!!... im hoping the 2ww will pass soon enough, should do, got a 2yo to keep me busy and 2 kiddies parties coming up!!.. so much for taking it easy eh!!
Just been and bought some yummy Becks beers...( booze free ) its such a lovely day and i know my Hubby will finish wk and fancy a beer so i can indulge also!!...

Driver... Hope your foot isnt causing u too much bother!!..

Loopy....CONGRATULATIONS........YIPPEEEEEEEE 

Eloise.... Wishing you lots of    ....Bring on the 2ww eh!!..


Everyone else, wishing you all lots of sticky baby dust!!...
  

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Had my blood test this morning and it has come back   still in shock, cant believe we could be so lucky twice. I've had a feeling for a couple of days been feeling bit queezy and off food but didnt want to say out loud and jinx it in case it was just nerves.

Congratulations to all the BFP's

 for those with BFN's

Goodluck to everyone still waiting to test. 

Just a quicky I am trying to track down my family to tell them about our news.


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Jane thats fantastic news   

Sammeee - my clinic gets you to test 14 days after EC but this time I'm having a blood test so that I can be absolutely sure one way or another  

Mel x


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello everyone

Just found this page which is good as im on day 6 of the 2ww. I had EC at Hammersmith 21st May and they got 3 eggs. All fertilized and had ET 23rd May. Have got cheese and pickle on board. Got test date 6th June. Im not feeling any different the only thing i have had was tummy cramps Wed night. Thought id be feeling more different or have had an implantation bleed.

Dotty


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Loopy. jane - congrats! Great news. happy celebrating.
Question for all you 2ww's - I started having cramps the day after transfer. Not bad ones but they're alwys there. Anyone else had cramps right from the start of the 2ww?
Emsoph
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

emsoph - me too, though I have been putting them down to having to use crutches at the moment, but maybe it is just my body settling back doen from EC & ET, they seem mostly to be on one side though, so who knows.......


----------



## kezza27 (Apr 5, 2009)

evening

just wanted to let you all know i had my blood test and got a  

I am so happy, the test i did earlier in the week was wrong.  i can not believe it!

good luck to everyone testing this week

Kerry


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Kerry that's fantastic news  

Emsoph - I've had a lot of cramping since EC/ET but I've just put it down to everything settling back down after the procedure   I had 26 follies & although only 12 eggs were collected each follies had to be flushed out in case there was a little egg stuck in there somewhere so I've been feeling pretty tender since EC

Mel x


----------



## SHERR (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Also on my 2ww. Had 13 EC on the 21st of May @ Hammersmith and ET on 21st May. 2 Embies put back and 6 Frosties. OTD date is 6th June...same as you Dotty!

I've been so busy with family and work it seems to be flying by quicker than I expected. So far so far good. Wishing   to all fellow 2ww testers.


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

update girls

I cant believe I am actually about to type this......... BUT..................


I GOT A BFP TODAY  

Looks like May 29th was a great day all round......congrats Kezza & Jane 

I am still in shock but we're absolutely delighted!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spent a lovely day at the seaside with DH trying to let the news sink in!!!!

Its still very early days for me so keep all those positive vibes & prayers going girls!  

I hope there's many more BFP's to follow shortly....starting with you Bea 

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations Jane, Kerry and Mrs R!! 

Jane/Mrs R - I know you are both Scottish Ladies can you pass some of your luck this direction please? I am also from Scotland and hoping 3rd time lucky!! xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

claire...positivity, prayers & babydust comin' at ye....


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you very much Mrs R! I have been checking all day for an update from you! I have followed your journey and previously posted on the Scottish Thread, not sure if you remember! I am so pleased for you!! Congratulations again!! xx


----------



## penny5 (Apr 9, 2009)

Loopybud, jane, Kerry and Mrs R..................

Amazing news!  Congratulations to you all on your BFP!  Here's hoping you can spread your babydust  to everyone else. 

Wishing you all healthy pregnancies.  Take it easy.

Best wishes

Penny x


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Jane, Kerry and Mrs R, congratulations!  That means that we are all now officially pregnant!  OMG how class is that!


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Some Scottish fairy dust for Claire and everyone else waiting for their results


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Lizzy, please can you add me to the list, I test on the 6th June, same as Nequila, Tinkle bunny, Emma B and Tillergirl
Congrats on all the BFP's I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. 
Ages ago decided it would be nice to have treat in mid wait so... 
We're just about to go away for weekend, to stay night in hotel where we spent our wedding night and see my mum as its her birthday. Yippee! am feeling v positive and hopefully preg this morning... hope the feeling stays.  

Really can't tell if I have any symptoms yet but today feel good! 

lots of love and hugs 

K x


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

to Mrs R, Jane and Kerry. I am so pleased for you all.

I am due to test Monday but think I will do home test tomorrow. As DH working away early on Monday morning and want him to be here. 
I AM SO SCARED cant decide how I feel one minute think yes I feel different it has worked then think its all in my head and it will not have worked.
      let this be our time.

Livity k - Have a fab time at the hotel for the night. Hope your PMA stays withyou till the 6th Good Luck.  

Penny / Jane - Thanks for spreading the babydust hope I can share it and get BFP tomorrow.  

Melo - Hope your not too sore and cramps are all positive signs.    

Sherr - Good Luck hope the rest of your 2ww flies by.   

Driver - Hope your foots feeling better. At least the sun is shining and you can chill and enjoy the weekend.   

Emsoph - I have had niggles since day 1 just praying they are a positive sign test officially on Monday.   

Claire 01 - Sending you some more   from sunny Glasgow.

Dotty / Sammee / nequila /  sending you all         

Take care and enjoy the sun   

Sending us all a wee good luck dance I definately need some for tomorrow.

        
Paws 18 x


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Help.........         

I tested early today, OTD is 1st June. EC was 18th, ET 21st......should the trigger shot be out of my system by now?


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Think it should. Hope you got a BFP.

Paws18
x


----------



## kezza27 (Apr 5, 2009)

Heavenly Harry

I just wanted to say that i tested early and it was negative, things can change in a few days 

  

i hope you get a positive on your otd

Kerry


----------



## jabber (May 16, 2009)

Hi all

Can I join your thread?!!

I'm also on 2ww, due to test this Monday June 1st. Can't come soon enough!

It's my 4th IVF fresh cycle - have also done 3 FET, none successful  so am really keeping everything crossed this time. Had 1st blast transfer this time which I think is encouraging, and am also taking extra folic acid, pyridoxine, and small dose of aspirin daily due to MTHFR gene been detected recently. So lets hope these changes may make a difference this time.

Have had some brown bleeding followed by small dark red bleed which has now stopped so hopeful that was implantation bleeding, which I haven't had before.

How is everyone else coping with the dreaded 2ww?
Would love to hear from anyone with similar OTD!

Best of luck to you all
love Jabber
x


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi ladies


i tested early yesterday and got a BFP.

i got some brown blood yesterday but very little am still getting some.

I'm already feeling nauseous and my (O)(O) are sore but more of a heavy sore than the normal AF sore. i have been having sharp shooting pains and AF type cramps. I'm also fussy on what i want to eat. seems like the first trimester is not going to be easy.

to be honest the ET of the Blast were on last Friday and i was feeling nauseous on the Sunday.

Tinkel xx


----------



## tink29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Can I join in too?  I'm on 1st round of IVF, 2WW, test date is Friday 5th June.

I was really constipated after EC and ET and had to take laxitives (have had previously surgery for endo in bowel).  I was worried I would push embies out with straining but have been reassured on here that they would be fine.  Once laxitivies worked things are fine now but I have not symptoms at all which also worries me!!  Trying not to over think though.

Anyway just thought I'd say hello and send best wishes to you all

Nicola x


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Paws18 & Kezza27 - It was a faint positive!! It was mid day so not first wee of the day. I will test again tomorrow morning    


I hope its good news for you too Tinkelbunny. 

Jabber - Hi. My official test day is also 1st June  

hi Tink29


----------



## cwsg (Nov 10, 2008)

hi paws18,

i am also testing tomorrow

cwsg


----------



## nicstar79 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello everyone  

Can I join you here I have had one lovely blasto transferred this morning , OTD is 10th June. 
Am feeling nervous already   .

Good luck to everyone testing soon, I will try to catch up with everyone


----------



## penny5 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

   - Hope all you are thinking positive and relaxing as much as the 2WW syndrome allows!!! Need help please, has anyone suffered AF (on and off) during two week wait and still got a BFP? Was feeling positive but having had AF pains last night and this afternoon is making me anxious. My OTD is 04th June!!!

Heavenly Harry - sounds positive - great news - here's hoping it will be -        

CWSG - good luck for testing on Monday -    

Tinkle Bunny - mega congrats for your     

Nicstar79 - congrats on your ET today - now just think positive and relax   

Look forward to some feedback...Penny xxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Well looks like a few of us have been naughty testing early! 

HeavenlyHarry - you should be fine by now,  i'll  for a stronger positive for you, which I am sure you will get tomorrow with 1st pee of the day!

Paws18 - Thank you sending some straight back at you!!   Good luck for tomorrow!!

CWSG - Lots of luck for tomorrow!!

Well I also need the   sent in, I tested early this morning and I got a strong positive, did a clear blue digi and it also said pregnant1-2 weeks. Can't believe it!! Is this real!! I haven't to test till the 8th June. 

I have had sore boobs, been feeling sick and had AF type cramps during the night.

Sorry for missing anyone out but you are all in my thoughts  

Claire xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Penny - I have had exately the same as you, the AF type pains are really strong at night. In fact I have hardly slept for 2 nights now its that bad, not that I am complaining!!! You will have read I have tested early and got a very strong positive. I hope you get the result I have!!

Tinklebunny - sorry missed you out on my last post and I know I have already said it in another thread but congratulations again!!! xx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Claire01 - did you have a trigger injection? And when was it?
What test did you use?


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

I had trigger injection on the 17th May, so 13 days ago today!

I used first response and clear blue digi, I did use my first pee of the day!

To best honest I have a good feeling for you, you are 14 days past trigger arent you? x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, I am trying to pass the time by obsessively testing my hcg shot out of my system twice a day.  It is very therapeutic!!

Am not normally so crazy (this is 4th cycle) but last time I caved in and tested early and then had the fear of false pos.  So just in case I cave again, I need to know that the trigger shot has gone.  Would really really recommend doing this as I know we all start out determined to be strong and wait to otd, but you never know if you will be the one to give in and test early!!!     then you end up petrified (been there and done that) that it is still the trigger.

So, my update is almost 5 complete days post 6500 ovitrelle trigger I still have hcg in my system, but the opk test is now showing neg so levels must be falling quite low now.  

Oh yes, and think twice before getting internet cheapies to do your hpt on otd as I only got a faint line on it when I have only just injected the 6500 units!!

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Paws* ~ (((hugs))) there's no way you've sneezed them out hun  Lots of luck if you test tomorrow  

*Heavenlyharry* ~ looking good hun....bet tomorrow will be fab news  

*Cwsg* ~ much luck for you tomorrow too  

*Claire01* ~ oh my goodness, we need a few of   at the moment! Everything crossed for you 

Hi *Openarms* ~ welcome to the thread, what day do you test hun? Lots of luck  

*Penny* ~ have a look here 
*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Livity k* ~ welcome to you too.....did you manage to find your FF? You're all added . Have a lovely weekend  

Hi *Lisa, Sammeee, Anne-Marie, Mel, Dotty, Sherr, Jabber, Nicola and Nicstar* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all         

*Katie* ~ gosh, you're way too early! It can still change  

Hi *Hopeful, Tillergirl, Nequila, Eloise, Emsoph and Chloe* ~ hope you are all ok and having a good weekend 

*Tinkelbunny* ~ wow, that's early. Would you like me to put your BFP up now or wait? Congratulations 

*Loopybud* ~ congratulations......wooohoooo 

*Jane* ~ many congratulations to you too...fab news 

*Kerry* ~ oh that's fantastic....so pleased for you hun. Congratulations 

*Mrs R* ~  Be very happy and healthy hun......congratulations 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

LizzyB it's a BFP, worry is if it's 1,2 or three!!! i've been feeling so unwell...all good signs. thanks all FF!!!!


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Claire01 - I have a good feeling too. Your test day seems so far away. I am going to do first pee of the day tomorrow, and then probably everyday until it sinks in. I usually wake up in the night, so it may be then  DH said I have to wake him so that he can look first.

I must say this message board is a life saver. Although I think Im addicted


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

there's so many of you lobely ladies testing today & tomorrow.......Good Luck!!!!  

I'll be checking for updates 

luv n hugs
Mrs R xx

P.S. still cant believe we got our BFP......its all so surreal!!


----------



## cwsg (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everyone,

we did the test this morning and its  

We are both still in a state of blissfull shock

will do blood test tomorrow too.

cwsg xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

cwsg......CONGRATS!!!!!!! 

the blood tomorrow will only confirm the great news, well done you!!!!! 

Its such a weird, unreal but bl00dy brilliant feeling isnt it 

loads of luv to you both


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been around much.  AF arrived in full flow on Tuesday so knew it was all over for us again.  Did the test this morning just to confirm and sure enough, it was a BFN.  Absolutely devastated yet again.  

Congratulations to all those with their positive results.   Big hugs to those without  

Susan
x


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone
Done test this morning and its a BFN for us.          
TMI - Have some brown spotting but waiting on AF to appear.

At hospital tomorrow to have bloods for OTD and hopefully they will let us know the plans for the next cycle.

They were suggesting doing a follow on cycle as I am still taking nasal spray to down regulate but not sure what success rates with follow on cyles.
Anyone got any ideas whether its best to wait for next AF then restart or if follow on is ok ?

Hope you are all well today

Congrats to cwsg.
 to susan so sorry.

Paws 18
x


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry Susan-p -   

Paws - Sorry   

cwsg - Thats fantastic news      

I did another test this morning, and although still faint it was stronger than yesterday. Although Ive had a very small amount of brown blood. I am just praying that they hold on tight   . Its so sad that happy news is surrounded by worry.


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Heavenly harry
Sending you lots of        and sticky vibes hope your BFP stays put.

Good Luck
Paws18 x


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Lizzie and all you ladies,
Mind if I join you? I had ET on Friday with test day on 12th June.
Good luck everyone  ,
Lisa x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws... Susan..    ....

All the BFPer's.... CONGRATULATIONS... Wowee theres a right spurt of ya all at the minute on this board!!... Fingers crossed its a lucky board!!..

Im 3dpt and my tum is sooo bloated, not crampy just huge... cant even breathe it in flat, and i normally can!!.. Dont feel preggo, but there again if im honest in my other pregnancys' ive not really had sxs till least 5.5/6 wks..... boobs a bit sore but thats gotta be down to the fanny tabs... oh keep getting ovary twinges... but nothing much!!...

What sxs did/ are ya all getting??  

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Susan & Paw18 so sorry to hear your news    to you both

cswg -   again on your   I know I've already said it once on our other thread but really chuffed for you.

Heavenlyharry - It sounds like good news....keeping everything crossed for you  

Sammee - I'm at the same stage as you 3dpt & feeling pretty much the same....really bloated still & aches & pains in my ovaries, boobs really sore but I know I get like when I'm taking the cyclogest pessaries   trying to take each day as it comes as it feels like a life time away before OTD.

Love to everyone,

Mel x x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anyone know about this?  With my last cycle which was bfp m/c at 7 wks I had really sore and swollen (.)(.) in 2ww.  This time nothing, but I am only 2 days past 2d tfer.  So I assumed it was a pg symptom last time, but maybe it was the progesterone, but how can that be as I'm on the prog now and getting nothing??  As you can see am driving myself mad!!

So anyone know about the boobies, is it the progesterone, the pregnancy symptoms (which I guess it is too early for anyway) or all the mad drugs we've been on for the last 6 weeks?  help!


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Not been around much last few days, been keeping busy and enjoying the sunshine.
So many BFPs congratulations to everyone so chuffed for you all  

Well a wee update, had OTD on Friday and it confirmed my BFN  , glad I tested early cos was prepared, however just before I left had a little mishap and had to run and change (if you know what I mean) anyway mentioned this at clinic and ended up with a blood test as they now think that the compacting embryo (1st I had heard 1 was compacting) my have implanted but that I actually miscarried.  So now have to wait til tomorrow to find out.  all so complicated
The bottom line is that if it was a miscarrage it's given us a little ray of hope that maybe it could happen and that we may try now try again.

take care all
hope to read lots of good BFPs tomorrow fingers crossed.

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

Lornam41

we are about the same age. i got my BFP, but only because i demanded extra drugs. I also had a m/c and just knew i needed to give these embies some extra help.

am on gestone 100ml and proginova 10mg spread over the day including a oestrogen patch that i change every 4 days. the oestrogen helps with the womb lining...all well for me so far.

am also on prednisilone 10mg first thing in the morning.

i know how you feel when i had my first BFP then M/C i celebrated the fact that it could happen and look here i am second time round.

good luck xxx


----------



## SHERR (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi All, 

I've had a really weird day or rather 2 days. On Sat I was tired very quickly after doing little or nothing. Also experienced discomfort in my tummy when asleep and later what felt like AF cramps but very mild. 

Sunday - tired even when I got into the shower. Tired at church. So tired I couldn't stand and make lunch and then worst of all my tummy is sooo bloated and hard and have had some mild cramping. Felt lots of nausea but was unable to get anything out each time. I've pretty much slept and rested all day and at the moment my tummy feels a bit better but still uncomfortable! Oh my is all this due to progestorone suppositories? Have been googling OHSS and the signs seems similar too? 

I've had no problems at all to date and no spillage (go in the back door) ...i'm dreading putting one in now thinking of the agony i've been in all day. 

Congrats to all the BFPs! will endure this and more to get that result.   to all still counting down.

xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

lorna - thats good that the clinic are doing some extra tests for you
hope you're doing ok


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Just a quick one to say I got a


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

HH... Congratulations.... !! XX


----------



## Claire09 (Mar 9, 2009)

Congratulations to all the BFPs!!  Claire01 - well done, hope its a lucky omen for me too...

And so sorry for the BFNs   - take it easy & look after yourselves.

I'm now 7 dpt & slowly going mad with the waiting. Can't concentrate on anything. DH is being very supportive but all his 'think positive' comments are just starting to get on my nerves. Have managed to take a few days off work which is just as well as I'd be as much use to them as a chocolate teapot. No symptoms apart from feeling a bit nauseous - but as that started before I'd even had the embryos back its definitely the drugs.

Sherr - hopefully they are all good signs! Unfortunately pg symptoms & the side effects from the drugs all seem to be very similar.  I haven't any experience with OHSS but I understand that if your embies are implanting then the hormones they produce can make the OHSS worse. If you are getting breathless at all then you should call your clinic for advice. 
Otherwise good luck to us all!

Claire09


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

HeavenlyHarry - Congratulations bet you are on   x

Claire09 - Thank you, I am sure it is!! sending you lots of  &   x


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Chloe99 - I've had the same experience as you...last tx got a BFP then m/c at 7wks   it's so hard to read the symptoms as the progesterone can give you similar symptoms as early pregnancy   sore boobs, nausea, tiredness. I've been feeling really tired this time round & boobs are so sore but trying not to read to much into it...although it's really hard not to  

Lornam - so sorry to hear about your negative result, I hope the blood tests can give you some answers  

Sherr - I've had OHSS with both fresh IVF tx & it usually kicks in during stimming & gradually gets worse between EC & ET   you need to dink plenty of fluids between 2-3litres a day my consultant told me to eat a bag of salty crisps a day too to try & retain some of the fluids   I've been feeling the same as you, absolutely shattered this time round & I keep finding myself having a nap in the middle of the day....lets hope its not just the pesky drugs fooling us  

Heavenlyharry -   on your BFP thats fantastic news  

Claire09 - hope you're enjoying your break from work  

Not much to report from me, I'm   that I might feel some implantation twinges over the next few days I'm 4dpt so today/tomorrow hopefully our little embies are starting to hatch & can then bed on down  

Love to everyone,

Mel x x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All 

Sorry brain power not working for lots of personals but am wishing everyone on,   

Claire 09 I'm also 7 days post transfer and I totally agree it is today it feels really hard for the first time, obsessive knicker checking has increased and over analysing everything. I've been feeling a tiny bit queasy- but htink that may be the drugs.What do people reckon?  I'm also not sleeping well. Also  I have terrible wind, as this is something I get round AF it is making me feel nervous. Has anyone else got this prob 

love to everyone.

K x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Bloods came back negative, so will need to wait until review and then go and discuss it all with consultant.  will be armed with loads of questions and info mostly gathered from here - thanks everyone   
Tinklebunny: thanks, was a bit unsure about the drugs etc, kept saying about as implantation seems to be my problem then surely there must be more that can be done to help but just kept getting told there was no need, will definately be following that up.

Mrs R: thanks again, so chuffed for you and hope you are keeping well,    do you think accupuncture played a part, as it's certainly something I'm considering.

Heavenlyharry - big congratulations 

Melo: good luck hope your embbies hatch nicely and snuggle in


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Susan* ~ i'm really sorry hun.....so not fair. Many hugs and much love 

*Lorna* ~ so sorry to see your news too...hope you get some answers soon. Biggest hugs 

*Paws* ~ any news from your bloods today?

Hi *Lisa* ~ hi there....you're very welcome to join us hun. Lots of luck  

*Sherr* ~ do call the clinic if you are worried about OHSS.....at least then they can keep an eye on you and put your mind at rest 

*Cwsg* ~ fab, fab news!! Congratulations 

*Heavenlyharry* ~ many congratulations to you too......enjoy 

Hello to everyone else.....apologies for not doing more personals today but hope you are all ok   

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi hackers, 

I really feel for you, one major positive of not telling people is that you can really surprise them, this time I've told loads of people and I'm getting nervous about what happens if it doesn't work, telling everyone will be hard... 

My OTD is the 9th June but thats 16 days post transfer and I have to go back to work so I'm going to test on the 6th. When was your embryo transfer? 

I would start posting on here then at least you can share worries, it is a pretty hard time, I'm finding it really helpful to vent worries on here and also be encouraged by positive stories. 

Good Luck 

Livity K


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

Hackers i've not told a soul and we got our BFP, but still keeping it quiet till the 3 months are up. it feels great...i've FF to talk to and they are people who understand all my fears....as good as loved ones are they don't undestand our worries xxx good luck


----------



## cwsg (Nov 10, 2008)

hi hackers,

i was like this and found talking to my accupuncturist and having a treatment really helped. 
If you havent already got a counseler, then make time to talk with your partner or best friend, or talk to me.

pm me if you feel like it.


take care

Cwsg


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

*just 2 let u know we got a          
cant believe it      
thanks 2 all that av helped me through this mad time   

love 2 all that got bfps n hugs 2 all that havent  dont give up       

nite all 
speak soon *


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats lisa on your BFP

Unfortunately we are a definate BFN bloods back today confirmed it. just waiting on clinc review meeting on thurs to decide when we can start next cycle. Hopefully going to do a back to back as I am still taking snuff to down regulate.

Good luck to all who test over the next few days.

  to all who have had -ve results this time.

Lizzy -  hope to be back on the 2ww next month all going well. 

take care#
Paws18 x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196378.0


----------

